# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  Canard PC Hardware N°2 - Vos avis !

## Doc TB

Canard PC Hardware n°2 est disponible ! Ce thread est destiné à recevoir vos critiques et avis divers sur le magazine. Comment le trouver vous ? La couverture ? Les articles ? Les comparos ? Les guides ? 

Toutes remarques bienvenues, enfin surtout les éloges.

----------


## Acid6Triq

Petite question, il sera dispo en Belgique celui-ci ?

Sinon le sommaire donne vachement envie  :;): 

Acid6Triq

----------


## jakbonhom

On pourrait avoir un scan de la couverture et un résumé en début de topic? Ca pourrait aider les indécis comme moi à traverser la frontière pour aller l'acheter  :tired:

----------


## neophus

Sympa! J'ai déjà le premier donc je me prendrait peut être celui, le contenu à l'ait intéressant

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> On pourrait avoir un scan de la couverture et un résumé en début de topic? Ca pourrait aider les indécis comme moi à traverser la frontière pour aller l'acheter


Je crois qu'il y a la couv dans la news.

----------


## Doc TB

> Petite question, il sera dispo en Belgique celui-ci ?
> 
> Sinon le sommaire donne vachement envie 
> 
> Acid6Triq


Oui, dispo en Belgique celui-la.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Petite question, vous traitez de tout à chaque numéro ou bien il y a un coup un dossier sur les cartes graphiques, un autre numéro s'attarde plus sur la mémoire etc ?
[my life]Je connais quelqu'un qui souhaite changer de carte son et je voulais lui conseiller canard hardware.[/my life]

----------


## fenrhir

Guide d'achat des portables  ::wub:: 

Ma copine veut en changer (Celeron 800 MHz de 4 Kg en 15" vers du faible consommation 15" ou ultraportable, ca va lui changer la vie).
Et toi... Tu prévois un dossier.

L'occasion de causer PC avec ma copine _et_ de lui faire de la pub pour CPC, huhuhuhu.

Du coup, je suppute que la suite du dossier sera online ?

En tout cas, c'est alléchant.

----------


## xheyther

C'est un pari osé le pub-free nan ?

En tout cas j'apprécie  ::):  Mais j'apprécie encore plus CPC alors j'aurais pas dis non à un peu de pub si ça vous permet de mieux manger à la maison  ::): 

Il me tarde que mon dealeur préféré l'ai !

----------


## deam

Avez-vous mis sur votre dossier PC portable, le marque " Clevo " ?

De bon portables qui tend à se faire connaitre.

----------


## Pimûsu

"J'aime et je remercie Doc TB"  ::wub:: 
Et ceux qui l'ont aidé ^^

Y'a plus qu'à mettre la main dessus mais le test des portables fait plaisir !
Plus qu'à attendre la seconde partie qui osera peut-être traiter des ultra portables "gamer certified" ?  ::o: 

 :;):

----------


## Say hello

> On pourrait avoir un scan de la couverture et un résumé en début de topic? Ca pourrait aider les indécis comme moi à traverser la frontière pour aller l'acheter





> Je crois qu'il y a la couv dans la news.


J'ai mieux:

On pourrait avoir un scan de la page de sommaire?

ça aiderait à savoir plus exactement ce qu'il y a dedans plutôt que chercher 20min après et rater mon train.  :tired:

----------


## xheyther

Il est d'jà en magasin ? Parce que je le trouve pas  ::'(:

----------


## Kamasa

> Il est d'jà en magasin ? Parce que je le trouve pas


Itou, j'ai fait tous les points de vente sur mon itinéraire maison-boulot, que dalle...
En 2 jours je suis passé 4 fois chez le libraire en bas de chez moi, il va finir par croire que je fais un repérage pour faire un casse et voler ses magazines de cul (qui son juste au dessus des mag' PC/Jeux vidéos, bah tiens...)

----------


## Vladtepes

Le topic dit samedi...

(Sinon il sortira en version web? J'ai peur qu'il soit introuvable quand je rentrerai en France le mois prochain....  ::(:  )

----------


## Kamasa

> Canard PC Hardware n°2 est disponible ! [...]





> Le topic dit samedi...


Ahem...
Qui croire ?

----------


## Vladtepes

Pas cette news... l'autre news




> C’est avec une allégresse non contenue (Whaaaaayaaaaaaa !!!) que nous vous annonçons la disponibilité samedi en kiosque du second numéro de Canard PC Hardware, en même temps que celle du Canard PC N°197.

----------


## xheyther

TB est Schizophrène !!
Bon on verra demain alors.

----------


## Kamasa

'ffectivement...
Plus qu'a espérer que je le trouve avant de monter dans le train demain matin  ::):

----------


## Doc TB

Ca y est ! J'ai enfin la version papier entre les mains  ::):  Je sent qu'il va y en avoir quelques uns a gagner dans les minutes/heures qui viennent...

----------


## Nos

Moi  :;):

----------


## xheyther

<---

 :Emo: 

En fait nan, si je vais l'acheter demain ça ira plus vite :D

----------


## Jerom

F5 powaaa,  :nawak: 
Je vais commander des anciens numéros donc FDPout ça me tente bien ce HS n°2!...

_Edit:_ ... Ou pas.... Bouvard... ::cry::

----------


## Jerom

(cf. Msg suivant)

----------


## Grishnak

Ouais je l'ai gagné ce HS!!!

Et pourtant j'ai pas couché...  :B): 

J'adore ce Philippe Bouvard!!!

----------


## Jerom

Perdu. (Syndrome "Poulidor" / toujours deuxième... Argh)

Bon bah je commande ce HSn°2 Hardouère depuis l'étranger dès que c'est dispo dans la boutique en ligne. (Avec le numéro de Septembre - dans les prochains jours?) 
Merci! à+

---------- Post ajouté à 19h38 ----------

Le serveur merdoie à fond!!? Va falloir rappeler les potes de chez Ghandi! Lol  :;):

----------


## Blackstaff

Mmmmh, moi y en a pas comprendre ce qu'il s'est passé sur ce topic.

----------


## L'invité

Moi non plus?  ::huh:: 
Mais si on peut gagner des CPC hardware j'en veux bien un moi.  :Emo:

----------


## Blackstaff

Un mec déclare gagné sans aucune annonce. Ou c'est tellement subtil que mon pauvre cerveau ne peut fondre qu'à l'idée d'imaginer comment cela s'est passé, ou bien Grishnak bluffe comme un morse.

----------


## lokideath

Il ne devait pas y avoir quelques CanardPC hardware pour ceux qui avaient répondu au magnifique sondage réalisé de main de maitre ? J'ai encore rien gagné ? C'était juste pour nous attirer ?  :Emo:

----------


## Jerom

C'était sur d'autres topics "éphémères" le temps de gagner des numéros.
Grishnak m'a grillé de 2 minutes... (+ On ne peut rafraîchir les 'Derniers messages' que toutes les 20 secondes maxi.)
Mais bon pas trop grave, vais commander tout ça.

----------


## pollux 18

Enfin dans mes mains  :B): 

J'observe cette couverture racoleuse mais n'ose l'ouvrir !

En effet par solidarité pour les pauvres canards ne l'ayant pas encore, j'ai décider de résister a la tentation  ::(:  
Si ça, c'est pas de la force de caractére  ::P:

----------


## Ganja

Question : dois-je l'acheter? Si oui, en combien d'exemplaires.
Merci d'avance.

----------


## Raphyo

Oui achète, ce numéro est complet est excellent.
Félicitations à l'équipe, je l'ai lu presque d'une traite.

----------


## darkgrievous

> Enfin dans mes mains 
> 
> J'observe cette couverture racoleuse mais n'ose l'ouvrir !
> 
> En effet par solidarité pour les pauvres canards ne l'ayant pas encore, j'ai décider de résister a la tentation  
> Si ça, c'est pas de la force de caractére


Idem, parce que je l'ai acheté pour lire dans le train demain (mais bon j'ai un peu triché et je m'en veut, le contenu semble vraiment prometteur)  :^_^:

----------


## Raphyo

Les tests seront ils publiés sur le site un beau jour?  ::o:

----------


## punishthecat

Total respect pour les test de ventirad (et d'alim mais là on était habitué). C'est un travail de malade, c'est beau  ::love::  .

----------


## JihemD

Le numéro deux que je viens de dévorer m'a paru encore meilleur que le numéro un ... 

J'apprécie tout particulièrement votre impertinence dans les articles, leur clarté ... Et aussi l'absence de pub :

Je ne connais qu'une revue sans pub dans ma profession et j'y suis abonné aussi aimerai-je vraiment pouvoir ne m'abonner qu'aux numéros ardouère de Canard-PC !

Pour répondre à qq critiques :
La couverture est plus classique mais elle est informative !
Vous le faites imprimer en France a priori : ça rassurera certains chagrins

Continuez comme ça c'est du tout bon!

----------


## leith

Toujours aussi sympa ce numéro hardware. 
Dommage que pour l'instant je n'ai pas de besoin de changer de matos, çà donne envie

Sinon je suis allé voir le site de materiel.net.
Je n'ai réussi à trouver que 2 config duck nukem qui sont très différentes du magazine.
Il y a bien 12 mois d'abonnement offert.
Les deux premières config n'existent pas, ni dans la rubrique pc de bureau, ni en faisant une recherche..

----------


## Faucon

> Sinon je suis allé voir le site de materiel.net.
> Je n'ai réussi à trouver que 2 config duck nukem qui sont très différentes du magazine.
> Il y a bien 12 mois d'abonnement offert.
> Les deux premières config n'existent pas, ni dans la rubrique pc de bureau, ni en faisant une recherche..


Oui, ils ont viré en fin de semaine la Ducky qui était en pénurie. J'espère qu'ils mettront à jour en début de semaine prochaine...

----------


## TeHell

Feuilleté rapidement dans le bus ce matin.

Pour l'instant ça s'annonce tip top.

Bonne analyse des nouveaux CPU intels dans l'optique jeux. 
Tests des alims qui à l'air énorme (surtout l'encarts "pour les nuls" qui m'a appris ce que représentaient la tension ...).
Les rads aussi ça à l'air bien fait.

Ce que j'apprécie c'est que ça viens en complément de ce qu'il y a sur le site.

Très bon cru j'ai l'impression. Je ferais un ptit commentaire une fois dévoré.

Par contre, j'aime pas trop la couv qui fait un peu brouillonne.

----------


## punishthecat

Tiens d'ailleurs j'ai une petite question sur la méthodologie de test des ventirads : j'ai entendu dire que certain rads étaient plus adaptés aux quads et d'autres aux duals, est-ce vrai ? Négligeable ? Car le test ne prend pas en compte ce paramètre il me semble.

----------


## kilfou

Y a des dessins de Couly dedans ?  :Emo:

----------


## Ezechiel

> Tiens d'ailleurs j'ai une petite question sur la méthodologie de test des ventirads : j'ai entendu dire que certain rads étaient plus adaptés aux quads et d'autres aux duals, est-ce vrai ? Négligeable ? Car le test ne prend pas en compte ce paramètre il me semble.


Les quads dégagent plus de chaleur que les dual. Le test, en présentant la capacité de dissipation de chaque ventirad en fonction de la vitesse du ventilo, permet donc de constater les performances du ventirad et ses limitations, et donc d'extrapoler si il sera suffisant pour un quad. Tout est expliqué dans l'intro du test.

----------


## Kamasa

> Y a des dessins de Couly dedans ?


Oui.
3  ::P:

----------


## punishthecat

> Les quads dégagent plus de chaleur que les dual. Le test, en présentant la capacité de dissipation de chaque ventirad en fonction de la vitesse du ventilo, permet donc de constater les performances du ventirad et ses limitations, et donc d'extrapoler si il sera suffisant pour un quad. Tout est expliqué dans l'intro du test.


Oui pardon, je n'ai pas été suffisament précis.

Je voulais dire que le dual et le quad ne produisent pas la chaleur exactement au même endroit (nombre de coeur différent), ainsi certains ventirads seraient plus adaptés aux quad, et d'autres aux dual (à dégagement thermique équivalent), en fonction notament du nombre de heatpipes et de leur disposition.

Je tente de retrouver ma source, mais ce n'est pas gagné.

----------


## Doc TB

> Total respect pour les test de ventirad (et d'alim mais là on était habitué). C'est un travail de malade, c'est beau  .


Merci, ca fait plaisir vu le temps passé dessus  ::): 

---------- Post ajouté à 12h33 ----------




> Sinon je suis allé voir le site de materiel.net.
> Je n'ai réussi à trouver que 2 config duck nukem qui sont très différentes du magazine.


C'est normal : Vu que les nouveaux procs d'Intel ne sont annoncés officiellement que demain, les configs de Canard v2 ne seront vendues qu'a partir de demain.

---------- Post ajouté à 12h37 ----------




> Je voulais dire que le dual et le quad ne produisent pas la chaleur exactement au même endroit (nombre de coeur différent), ainsi certains ventirads seraient plus adaptés aux quad, et d'autres aux dual (à dégagement thermique équivalent), en fonction notament du nombre de heatpipes et de leur disposition.


En théorie oui. D'ailleurs, si on veut vraiment être précis, c'est surtout l'emplacement du cache (50% de la surface du die) qui influe plus, vu que le cache ne chauffe pas. En pratique, le heatspreader est justement fait pour répartir la chaleur donc ca influe très très peu dans la pratique. Aux environs de 0.5°C selon par exemple qu'on oriente le ventirad avec heatpipe à contact direct dans un sens ou un autre.

----------


## KiwiX

Pas encore fini mais toujours aussi complet et pro. Je compte sur vous pour épurer tout le bordel du marketing en fait et c'est réussi (pas forcément le temps de comparer chaque composant en ce moment). Un seul défaut : Pas assez de Couly.

Jetez-vous dessus quand même.

----------


## Bozoo

Toujours introuvable vers chez moi à Nice  ::(: 

Est ce que le test des pc portables est complet ? Car j'ai vu que bcp d'autres revues faisaient des test pour ordis portables et vu que j'attendais le mag de canard pc pour me jeter à l'eau je voulais savoir si ça valait le coup d'attendre ?

Vous avez la couverture en photo quelque part? ça sera plus rapide à retrouver ds les magasins  :;):

----------


## lokideath

> Toujours introuvable vers chez moi à Nice 
> 
> Est ce que le test des pc portables est complet ? Car j'ai vu que bcp d'autres revues faisaient des test pour ordis portables et vu que j'attendais le mag de canard pc pour me jeter à l'eau je voulais savoir si ça valait le coup d'attendre ?
> 
> Vous avez la couverture en photo quelque part? ça sera plus rapide à retrouver ds les magasins


http://www.canardpc.com/news-39090-c..._kiosques.html  ::):

----------


## Casque Noir

> Toujours introuvable vers chez moi à Nice 
> 
> Est ce que le test des pc portables est complet ? Car j'ai vu que bcp d'autres revues faisaient des test pour ordis portables et vu que j'attendais le mag de canard pc pour me jeter à l'eau je voulais savoir si ça valait le coup d'attendre ?
> 
> Vous avez la couverture en photo quelque part? ça sera plus rapide à retrouver ds les magasins


Non, il n'est pas complet. Il s'agit de 6 pages de conseils et de 4 pages de tests de 4 portables. Les constructeurs changent de gammes pour noël et celles-ci n'étaient pas encore dispos pour test. Le prochain numéro proposera donc beaucoup plus de tests mais de machines toutes récentes. Dans l'autre cas, si nous avions testé un max de modèles dans ce numéro, beaucoup n'auraient plus été en magazine à noël, d'où notre choix de scinder le dossier en deux.

----------


## ^VieuMove

Vraiment très bon.
Lu d'une traite.
Et perso, j'aime la couv'.

Juste un reproche (les goûts et les couleurs) : 
Le CanHard V2 dans son hautement subtil emballage Cooler Master HAF 922 ...
Est-ce que par hasard (j'y crois pas trop) les gens de chez materiel.net risquent la pénurie de boitier et pourraient, avec le temps, se reporter sur un boitier plus sobre ?

...
Sinon, je vais mettre à contribution le dossier de fin de mag.  :^_^:

----------


## Bozoo

> Non, il n'est pas complet. Il s'agit de 6 pages de conseils et de 4 pages de tests de 4 portables. Les constructeurs changent de gammes pour noël et celles-ci n'étaient pas encore dispos pour test. Le prochain numéro proposera donc beaucoup plus de tests mais de machines toutes récentes. Dans l'autre cas, si nous avions testé un max de modèles dans ce numéro, beaucoup n'auraient plus été en magazine à noël, d'où notre choix de scinder le dossier en deux.


Ah ok merci !  :;): 

Et du coup le n°3 ne paraitra pas avant le 15 décembre c'est bien ça ?

Un peu tard pour ma rentrée en novembre à supinfo dommage  ::sad::

----------


## Grishnak

Reçu chez moi ce midi (Merci Dr TB  :;): ), je vais me jeter dessus ce soir pour voir ce qu'il contient d'intéressant vu que j'ai envie de changer de config dans un avenir proche (très proche...)

----------


## Bozoo

Au fait comment s'abonner à canard pc hardware ? J'ai essayé de trouver sur le site mais je n'ai trouvé que les abonnements des canards pc "normaux" et pas hardware

----------


## Doc TB

> Au fait comment s'abonner à canard pc hardware ? J'ai essayé de trouver sur le site mais je n'ai trouvé que les abonnements des canards pc "normaux" et pas hardware


Non, il n'y a pas encore d'abonnement pour CPC Hardware

----------


## Euklif

> http://www.canardpc.com/news-39090-c..._kiosques.html


Je ne comptai pas prendre ce HS mais à cause de toi, je vais (foiré).
Ce sera l'occasion de monter ma première machine entière, de mes propres mains toutes seules comme des grandes...
J'vous dirais si je fais tout exploser ou non  ::P:

----------


## Yagamitsu

Salut tous !  ::): 

Ça fait un moment que je lis d'excellent commentaire sur le Mag ! Et donc j'ai décidé d'me l'acheter  :Bave: ! J'habite Paris et j'ai fais pratiquement toutes les librairies de mon quartier (18e) sans rien trouvé  ::cry:: . J'me demandais donc si quelqu'un habitant sur Paris pourrait m'indiquer son libraire  ::): . Voila voila  :B):  sur ce, j'repars surfer sur l'net en attendant mon émission de télé réalité préférée mettant en scène, entre autre, le sosie d'Einstein et une nudiste qui croit en avoir le QI   :WTF: .

----------


## Goji

Les tunnels l'ami, les pépites sont là, dans les tunnels puants de la lobotomie moderne et assistée, au détour d'une bifurcation, dans la gueule d'un Saint-Bernard enragé, dans un Relay sombre et gluant (trouvé ce matin).

----------


## Yagamitsu

> Les tunnels l'ami, les pépites sont là, dans les tunnels puants de la lobotomie moderne et assistée, au détour d'une bifurcation, dans la gueule d'un Saint-Bernard enragé, dans un Relay sombre et gluant (trouvé ce matin).


 ::ninja:: Je note ! Donc trouvé un Saint-Bernard sombre, gluant et enragé et se promenant à proximité d'une bifurcation Relay lobotomisée. Okay, no prob' alors  :B): .

----------


## KiwiX

Putain, le comparatif ventirad !!  :Bave:  Jolie le jeu de mots sur le Noctua NH-C12P :



Spoiler Alert! 


ce qui présente l'avantage de refroidir la carte mère au prix d'une légère baise


Lapsus ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Spoil bordel.

----------


## darkgrievous

Un très bon numéros 2 seul défaut a mon gout, les dessins ça manque  ::sad:: 

Mais surtout l'absence du test du scythe orochi  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Achetay!

Juste eu le temp de feuilleter en général, ça se présente aussi bien que le précédent HS Hard, même si je ne suis pas fan hardcore des ventirad.

CPC de retour de vacances  :Bave:

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Un très bon numéros 2 seul défaut a mon gout, les dessins ça manque 
> 
> Mais surtout l'absence du test du scythe orochi 
> 
> http://xtreview.com/images/scythe%20Orochi%20(Scorc-1000)%2004.jpg


Certes ça manques mais déja le ton est bien plus drole que dans le premier.
Les test sont bon rien a dire ,

Spoiler Alert! 


super idées d'avoir pris les alim par défaut des ventirads :une bonne comparaison (c'est con mais c'est la premiere fois que je les vois ca dit de suite pourquoi il vous faut un ventirad)


Magnifique test des

Spoiler Alert! 


 I5 qui sera miens oh oui !

 Avec le petit kit upgrade.
Je continu a le dévorer.

----------


## Jolaventur

Dans les config on nous vends un ATCS 840 en boitier haut de gamme et là juste un P183.
Sinon j'ai vu une pub pour un prochain HS MMO sur wow.

Je ne vous salue pas messieurs, vous venez de vendre votre âme au diable.

----------


## KiwiX

> Je ne vous salue pas messieurs, vous venez de vendre votre âme au diable.


Depuis facebook et autres twitter, c'est déjà fais.

Terminé ce matin le bousin, vous m'avez filé mal au crâne avec vos tests d'alimentation. 

Spoiler Alert! 


HX620 FTW  :Cigare: 



Un peu saoulé par le dossier réservé aux noobs sur le montage PC, en espérant que ce type d'article ne soit pas récurrent même si instructif, j'aurai plutôt préféré un dossier sur l'overclocking de base, par exemple.

Mais très satisfait du rendu général en tout cas.

----------


## tenshu

> Sinon j'ai vu une pub pour un prochain HS MMO sur wow.
> 
> Je ne vous salue pas messieurs, vous venez de vendre votre âme au diable.


Ça me rappelle la chanson Cages en métal de Stupeflip, parodie des Indochine et autre Téléphone où à la fin King Ju s'égosille:
"haaaa on va faire du pognon avec celle là, du pognon, on veut du pooooognon"

----------


## dam42c

Rien à dire.... Super hors série.... Je connais certains mags spécialisés hardware qui pourraient demander des leçons à Teraboule  :;):

----------


## Casque Noir

> Salut tous ! 
> 
> Ça fait un moment que je lis d'excellent commentaire sur le Mag ! Et donc j'ai décidé d'me l'acheter ! J'habite Paris et j'ai fais pratiquement toutes les librairies de mon quartier (18e) sans rien trouvé . J'me demandais donc si quelqu'un habitant sur Paris pourrait m'indiquer son libraire . Voila voila  sur ce, j'repars surfer sur l'net en attendant mon émission de télé réalité préférée mettant en scène, entre autre, le sosie d'Einstein et une nudiste qui croit en avoir le QI .


www.trouverlapresse.com

----------


## Yagamitsu

> www.trouverlapresse.com


 ::o:  Merci ! Je l'ai acheter  :B):  j'ai hate de le lire. En plus grâce au guide pratique qui aborde le montage de son PC j'ai une soudaine envie de monter le mien !

----------


## lokideath

> www.trouverlapresse.com


Je suis dégouté, hier il me retournait 5-6 points presse dans les environs, j'y suis allé tout content aujourd'hui, il n'y avait déjà plus rien. Maintenant il me renvoi à la gare SNCF situé à 50km. C'est nul le succès  :tired:

----------


## olivarius

> www.trouverlapresse.com


A grenoble il n'est présent qu'à _la gare de chambery_...  :tired:  Et moi j'ai fait tout le tour de Grenoble sans aller à la gare de Chambery ::P:

----------


## El Gringo

> A grenoble il n'est présent qu'à _la gare de chambery_...  Et moi j'ai fait tout le tour de Grenoble sans aller à la gare de Chambery


Et quand tu finiras par y aller il n'y en aura plus.

----------


## Tiri

Je viens de le lire en grande partie, et toujours aussi super, très bien détaillé, je suis fan ::wub::

----------


## sonic

Excellent ce numéro 2 ! 
Continuez dans cette même veine, se mettre à la portée de tous, c'est la clé ! 
Le guide de montage : super, très utile. Pour le prochain numéro, avec le BIOS, il serait opportun de donner les petites astuces après avoir monté le PC ( comme mettre à jour les pilotes de la CM...tout ce qui permet au PC de fonctionner de façon optimal ). 
Bref, j'ai découvert ce site il y a peu, j'ai acheté le 1er Hardware que j'ai dévoré tout comme le 2ième et je suis loin d'être un spécialiste. 
Le fait qu'il n'y est pas de pub est appréciable aussi. Ne pas négliger malgré tout, la partie guide du choix des composants (en fonction de l'actualité). 
C'est du tout bon, bravo.

----------


## Bozoo

J'aurais une petite question concernant un comparatifs de cartes graphiques pour portables.

Vous avez dit les avoir classé de la plus puissante à la plus lente mais d'apres les chiffres que je vois ce n'est pas le cas ou alors il y a une autre raison mais ce n'est pas marqué dans le mag  ::rolleyes:: 

Par ex: une ATI HD 4650 avec 550mhz GPU et 800mhz de mémoire
Plus performante qu'une Nvidia GT130M de 600mhz GPU et 1066Mhz de mémoire avec une gravure, largeur de bus etc identiques.

----------


## Casque Noir

> J'aurais une petite question concernant un comparatifs de cartes graphiques pour portables.
> 
> Vous avez dit les avoir classé de la plus puissante à la plus lente mais d'apres les chiffres que je vois ce n'est pas le cas ou alors il y a une autre raison mais ce n'est pas marqué dans le mag 
> 
> Par ex: une ATI HD 4650 avec 550mhz GPU et 800mhz de mémoire
> Plus performante qu'une Nvidia GT130M de 600mhz GPU et 1066Mhz de mémoire avec une gravure, largeur de bus etc identiques.



C'est une question de nomenclature. Chez ATI, la fréquence mémoire donnée est la fréquence externe alors que chez NVIDIA, c'est la fréquence interne de la barrette. Ainsi, 800 MHz en GDDR2 ou 3, ça donne 1600 MHz.
A l'inverse, la fréquence de la GT130M de 1066 MHz donnerait chez ATI, 533 MHz.

----------


## Sinequanone

Merci pour cet excellent numéro 2 qui m'accompagne dans les transports depuis 2 jours. C'est qu'il en a des choses à dire le bougre.

Juste une petite surprise : les résultats des nouveaux processeurs LGA1156 semblent plus élevés dans ce canard scandaleux que les autres comparatifs du web. Y'aurait-il un quelconque début d'explication autre que l'incompétence de tous les autres testeurs

----------


## Frypolar

> Merci pour cet excellent numéro 2 qui m'accompagne dans les transports depuis 2 jours. C'est qu'il en a des choses à dire le bougre.
> 
> Juste une petite surprise : les résultats des nouveaux processeurs LGA1156 semblent plus élevés dans ce canard scandaleux que les autres comparatifs du web. Y'aurait-il un quelconque début d'explication autre que l'incompétence de tous les autres testeurs http://forum.canardpc.com/../../%7Eh...d1ZTIucG5n&b=5


Ils n'auraient pas désactivé le TurboBoost dans les autres tests par hasard ?

----------


## Doc TB

> Merci pour cet excellent numéro 2 qui m'accompagne dans les transports depuis 2 jours. C'est qu'il en a des choses à dire le bougre.
> 
> Juste une petite surprise : les résultats des nouveaux processeurs LGA1156 semblent plus élevés dans ce canard scandaleux que les autres comparatifs du web. Y'aurait-il un quelconque début d'explication autre que l'incompétence de tous les autres testeurs


Selon les benchs utilisé, l'écart se marque toujours plus ou moins. Par exemple on a des résultats quasi-identiques à ceux d'HFR, mais un peu différent de ceux de Clubic. Ca tiens probablement au fait qu'on utilise des résolutions "réelles" qui ne cherchent pas a tout prix a faire ressortir les performances. Exemple : on teste Crysis en 1680 pour les tests CPU et bien entendu, il est GPU-Limited à cette résolution. 

Mais je trouve que tester ce jeux là en 640x480 juste pour qu'on voit mieux les différences, c'est en faire un bench synthétique qui n'a plus rien à voir avec une utilisation pratique. Oui, les procs haut de gamme n'influent pas sur les perfs sous Crysis, c'est un truc qui doit selon nous ressortir des résultats finaux. Enfin je suis peut être pas trés clair la ...  ::(:

----------


## Sinequanone

> Selon les benchs utilisé, l'écart se marque toujours plus ou moins. Par exemple on a des résultats quasi-identiques à ceux d'HFR, mais un peu différent de ceux de Clubic. Ca tiens probablement au fait qu'on utilise des résolutions "réelles" qui ne cherchent pas a tout prix a faire ressortir les performances. Exemple : on teste Crysis en 1680 pour les tests CPU et bien entendu, il est GPU-Limited à cette résolution. 
> 
> Mais je trouve que tester ce jeux là en 640x480 juste pour qu'on voit mieux les différences, c'est en faire un bench synthétique qui n'a plus rien à voir avec une utilisation pratique. Oui, les procs haut de gamme n'influent pas sur les perfs sous Crysis, c'est un truc qui doit selon nous ressortir des résultats finaux. Enfin je suis peut être pas trés clair la ...


Sisi, je me suis un peu fait chauffé les méninges et j'ai compris ^^

En fait, en parlant de HFR (et d'autres), leur conclusion est justement un peu différente. Pour eux, on obtient grosso modo 750 < 920 < 860 alors que sur CPCHW, on a plutôt 920 < 750 < 860. C'est là ma principale interrogation parce que ça détermine le réel positionnement performance/prix du 750.

----------


## El Gringo

> Enfin je suis peut être pas trés clair la ...


Si si, même moi j'ai compris. Ou alors j'ai pas compris ce que j'avais pas compris...

----------


## Kamasa

Bien, j'ai acheté le papier, je l'ai fini, j'en suis très content et je suis tout aussi étonné de voir qu'il est possible de tenir autant de pages en causant de ventirads  ::P: 

En tout cas ça tombait à pic, moi qui voulait changer mon ventilo qui doit plafonner dans les 70db et en plus investir dans un portable, je suis presque comblé (bah oui, de votre propre aveux le dossier sur les portables n'est pas vraiment complet).

Mais très bien sinon.

Une question au passage : il n'y a que Doc TB pour la rédaction d'un numéro Hardware ?

----------


## Ezechiel

Si tu regardes l'ours tu constateras qu'Elfedac et Casque sont sur le coup aussi. Avec Monsieur Chat pour coller les feuilles ensembles, Sonia pour corriger les ignobles fautes de grammaire et last but not least Couly pour les dessins.

----------


## xheyther

Question troll proof : doc TB va nous tester des portable pour le prochain hardware, connaissant son sérieux et sa probité il voudrait pas nous glisser un macbook dans la selection, pour enfin découvrir, considération subjective mise à part, ce que valent les macbooks ? Autonomie,  finition, écran connectique etc...

Nan parce que ça va bien 5 minutes les trolls la dessus, j'aimerai bien avoir des vrais arguments !

---------- Post ajouté à 16h54 ----------




> Sisi, je me suis un peu fait chauffé les méninges et j'ai compris ^^
> 
> En fait, en parlant de HFR (et d'autres), leur conclusion est justement un peu différente. Pour eux, on obtient grosso modo 750 < 920 < 860 alors que sur CPCHW, on a plutôt 920 < 750 < 860. C'est là ma principale interrogation parce que ça détermine le réel positionnement performance/prix du 750.


On doit pas lire la même chose page 9  ::(:  je vois :
750 (129%) < 920 (132%) < 860(139.4%)

----------


## Nethas

Comment marche le système d'abonnement gratuit, j'ai pas comprit? J'ai fait le panier avec toute la config, mais il n'y a aucune référence a l'offre d'abonnement sur materiel.net. Vous pouvez m'en dire plus?

----------


## scriba

> A grenoble il n'est présent qu'à _la gare de chambery_...  Et moi j'ai fait tout le tour de Grenoble sans aller à la gare de Chambery


Mouè c'est pas super efficace comme site, pour info y en a plein Place Grenette.  ::):

----------


## Sinequanone

> On doit pas lire la même chose page 9  je vois :
> 750 (129%) < 920 (132%) < 860(139.4%)


J'ai oublié de préciser : dans les jeux  :tired:

----------


## Bozoo

> C'est une question de nomenclature. Chez ATI, la fréquence mémoire donnée est la fréquence *externe* alors que chez NVIDIA, c'est la fréquence *interne* de la barrette. Ainsi, 800 MHz en GDDR2 ou 3, ça donne 1600 MHz.
> A l'inverse, la fréquence de la GT130M de 1066 MHz donnerait chez ATI, 533 MHz.


Interne et externe ?  ::O: 

Késako ?

----------


## xheyther

> J'ai oublié de préciser : dans les jeux


C'est pas un benchmark synthétique chez HFR qu'ils font, alors que DocTB a distingué les deux cas d'utilisation ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Comment marche le système d'abonnement gratuit, j'ai pas comprit? J'ai fait le panier avec toute la config, mais il n'y a aucune référence a l'offre d'abonnement sur materiel.net. Vous pouvez m'en dire plus?


Y'a des configs déjà complètes si j'ai bien compris, c'est pas à toi de faire le lot.

----------


## Anonyme871

J'ai pas retrouvé les config sur leur site. Il y'a bien l'annonce du partenariat (et encore faut chercher) mais le lien renvoi à leur page d'accueil.
L'offre n'est peut-être pas encore dispo.

----------


## canardeur

Je ne vois plus de config CPC sur matériel.net ce soir... Moi je l'avais commandé dans "PC de bureau" puis "PC de jeux"

Je crois qu'ils attendent de réactualiser les configs avec le matos de rentrée  ::huh::

----------


## darkgrievous

> J'ai pas retrouvé les config sur leur site. Il y'a bien l'annonce du partenariat (et encore faut chercher) mais le lien renvoi à leur page d'accueil.
> L'offre n'est peut-être pas encore dispo.


http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...&postcount=633  :B):

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Bonsoir,

Dites, je voudrais m'acheter un ventirad digne de ce nom pour ma nouvelle tour et en lisant le cpc hardware je vois que le must du must est le Scythe Mugen 2. Il me tente bien mais il n'est pas présent chez materiel.net ( et pour des raisons pratiques je préfère acheter là-bas, j'habite pas loin du point d'emport ). En fait je pense qu'ils le vendent bien mais sous le nom de Scythe Ninja 2 rev.B. Alors quid ? Est-ce bien le même ?( la photo présente sur le HS hardware et sur le site de Matériel.net se ressemble énormément ).

Il est aussi dit sur le HS hardware qu'il est "comparable" ( je pense que c'est une coquille pour "compatible " ) avec les sockets LGA775/1366, et donc pas avec les nouveaux 1156 ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Moi non plus je trouve pas.
Ben du coup, j'irais voir la moins chère entre LDLC et Rue du commerce...
Mais non je déconne.Mais faudrait vite mettre une page spécial canard.

A croire que vous etes des vilain petit canard qu'on veut pas montrer.

Ah ok pour demain.

En faite, c'est normale que se soit pas affiché, ils doivent consulté sur le dernier CPC mais comme ils sont abonné ils pourront le faire que demain  ::ninja::

----------


## didierh

Salut, est-ce que le n° 2 de CPC hard sera dispo sur www.relay.com, comme pour l'excellent premier numéro ?

----------


## Ezechiel

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Dites, je voudrais m'acheter un ventirad digne de ce nom pour ma nouvelle tour et en lisant le cpc hardware je vois que le must du must est le Scythe Mugen 2. Il me tente bien mais il n'est pas présent chez materiel.net ( et pour des raisons pratiques je préfère acheter là-bas, j'habite pas loin du point d'emport ). En fait je pense qu'ils le vendent bien mais sous le nom de Scythe Ninja 2 rev.B. Alors quid ? Est-ce bien le même ?( la photo présente sur le HS hardware et sur le site de Matériel.net se ressemble énormément ).
> 
> Il est aussi dit sur le HS hardware qu'il est "comparable" ( je pense que c'est une coquille pour "compatible " ) avec les sockets LGA775/1366, et donc pas avec les nouveaux 1156 ?


Non c'est pas le même! 
Liste chez LDLC qui a plus de Scythe que Matos.net qui, je n'en doute pas, va y remédier après le test du Doc:http://www.ldlc.com/navigation/cat.h...tre_467_1_val=

----------


## Lurker

J'ai commencé à le bouquiner hier soir et ça à l'air pas mal du tout.

La couv' est un peu trop chargée et du coup brouillonne à mon goût. Je l'aurais préférée un peu plus aérée avec quelques conneries/dessins.

Une question sur le test ventirad : y'a pas ceux de base en AMD, alors ils sont vraiment trop pourris ? Vous n'en aviez pas ? Ou la flemme de les rajouter tut' façon AMD cay naze épicétout ?

Sinon j'ai cru repérer des petites coquilles (cache de proc je crois). Ca vous sert qu'on vous les signale, genre si y'a une réédition avec le succès inter planétaire du mag  :B): 

Et si oui on le fait ici ?

----------


## olivarius

Il est arrivé à Grenoble !!  ::lol::  

Parcouru entièrement et lu en partie. Il est magnifique  ::wub::  Toutes ces pages sans aucune pub (remarque : les pub matériel.net me plaisent donc vous pouvez en mettre  ::P: ) c'est magnifique ! Continuer à faire des tests aussi pointu c'est tout simplement génial et unique J'adore le test des ventirad  :;): 

Un test des boîtiers µATX pour le prochain numéro ? Je vous envoie notre boîtier tout frais (canard inside  ::P: ) si vous en voulez  :;):

----------


## Reizz

Hello,
Ma mâchoire s'est décrochée pour autant de contenu si précis sans pub.
Je regrette de ne pas avoir acheté le numéro un. Quel bonheur de ne pas lire que des résultats de test mais aussi des explications.
Bravo à Doc et son équipe.

Je lorgne pas mal sur un portable (ce qui m'a fait acheter ce numéro) devant partir pour 5 semaine d'hosto plus reeduc. Donc je veux du jeu plutôt récent et du film en HD.
Testerez-vous des machines full hd avec blue ray dans le prochain numero  (fail pour le G51Vx quand même) ?

Allez un truc pour la route :
Dans la fiche du Asus G51Vx p 40, il est spécifié une processeur core2duo T9600 mais qui est absent du tableau P37.

----------


## canardeur

J'ai au lu 90% dans le train et franchement pas mal ! Je n'avais pas lu le numéro 1...

Les test de malades sur les alim et ventirad ca sent le pro quand même  ::sad::  J'ai bien aimé la dissection d'une alim no name... ça fait peur ! 

Je le conserve bien au chaud ce numéro ça peut toujours servir quand j'aurai envi d'investir...

----------


## moimadmax

C'est un scandale, dans la sélection d'utilitaires vous n'avez même pas parlé de total commander. Et ca vous aurai évité de parler de superCopier, teracopy, filezilla, izarc, winrar*, 7zip* ... Car il fait à peu près tout ça et beaucoup plus. Pour ceux qui travaille bcp avec les fichiers, il permet de synchroniser des repertoires, comparer le contenu des fichiers et de montrer les differences sur les fichiers textes, Fractionner et combiner, crypter et decrypter, créer et contrôler les CRC (MD5/SFV/SHA), renommer en masse, une recherche qui fait pleurer le chien de WinXP. Et je ne parle pas des plugins à la pelle sur le net(Gestion d'iso, Cab, msi ...) Je l'utilise depuis 10 ans et je découvre encore des trucs. Toutes les personnes qui s'y sont intéressés ne peuvent plus s'en passer. Tous ca sur Ghisler.com

Et seconde réclamation, UltraEdit est facilement remplaçable par un freeware (PsPad, ConText ...)

* : doit etre installé sur la machine pour que TC gère le fichier.

----------


## KiwiX

En parlant des utilitaires, pas grand chose à en redire (je suis passé à votre antivirus) à part :

> *UltraEdit* : quand je le download au boulot, le webwasher me dit qu'il y a un trojan ? A tester chez moi du coup mais bon, ça sent pas bon.
> *Sunbelt* : Si je double clic sur l'install, il m'affiche une fenêtre avec les différents paramètres pour Windows Installer  ::mellow::  Pas compatible x64 ?

----------


## xheyther

UltraEdit <-> NotePad++, Geany...

----------


## mr-magoo

Bonjour  a tous bon a propos de ventirad si j'avais su j'aurais attendu 

Bref j'avais un scythe ds mon ancienne config avec un ventilo en100 cm faute de place

La  je lit quelques truc et me dit bah noctua sa marche bien dommage c'est cher

Je reçois le truc effectivement surpris le bidule n'est pas lisse du tout 

Et voila ce noctua dit sur son site dans sa faq alors est ce vrai ou pas ?




> *Pourquoi le fond du refroidisseur NH-U n'est-il pas brillanté et poli ?*
> Etant donné que la plupart des enthousiastes d'ordinateurs personnels utilise encore aujourd'hui des pâtes thermiques à forte viscosité, le fond du refroidisseur NH-U a été optimisé pour l'utilisation de ces pâtes. Les fines rainures (micro-grooves) dans la surface du fond du refroidisseur NH-U permettent d'appliquer les pâtes thermiques à forte viscosité de manière homogène en une couche ultramince et sans aucune inclusion d'air n'existe entre le refroidisseur et la processeur central. Le risque d'une application non homogène serait beaucoup plus élevé si la surface était brillantée et polie. Des couches de pâte thermique trop épaisses et des inclusions d'air altérant sensiblement la transmission calorifique, les micro-rainures sont d'une importance décisive pour la performance de refroidissement totale du refroidisseur NH-U en cas d'utilisation des pâtes thermiques courantes à forte viscosité.


Bref alors faut poncer le bestiau ou pas ?

----------


## Casque Noir

> C'est un scandale, dans la sélection d'utilitaires vous n'avez même pas parlé de total commander. Et ca vous aurai évité de parler de superCopier, teracopy, filezilla, izarc, winrar*, 7zip* ... Car il fait à peu près tout ça et beaucoup plus. Pour ceux qui travaille bcp avec les fichiers, il permet de synchroniser des repertoires, comparer le contenu des fichiers et de montrer les differences sur les fichiers textes, Fractionner et combiner, crypter et decrypter, créer et contrôler les CRC (MD5/SFV/SHA), renommer en masse, une recherche qui fait pleurer le chien de WinXP. Et je ne parle pas des plugins à la pelle sur le net(Gestion d'iso, Cab, msi ...) Je l'utilise depuis 10 ans et je découvre encore des trucs. Toutes les personnes qui s'y sont intéressés ne peuvent plus s'en passer. Tous ca sur Ghisler.com
> 
> Et seconde réclamation, UltraEdit est facilement remplaçable par un freeware (PsPad, ConText ...)
> 
> * : doit etre installé sur la machine pour que TC gère le fichier.


Total commander n'est pas si simple à prendre en main justement parce qu'il est très puissant, et le conseiller sans en expliquer le fonctionnement, c'est un peu rude. Dans un prochain numéro lorsque l'on aura plus de place, j'en parlerai certainement.

----------


## Paf

Bonjour,

Je tiens à vous féliciter pour cet excellent numéro. Hum non le point d'exclamation est mieux !

J'ai repéré une coquille : Page48 vous indiquez que le Mugen 2 brasse 244ft/min de flux d'air à la CM et page57 (graphe du bas) le Mugen 2 apparait à 87ft/min.
Quelle est la vraie valeur ?

Je pense aussi que vous n'avez pas abordé le sujet de la connectique des ventirads aux CM. N'étant pas un spécialiste, je me demande comment la CM régule la tension fournie; 
(si tensions intermédiaires il y a entre vos 3 points de mesures : 12, 10 et 7 volts)

Quel rôle jouent les connecteurs "4 pins" (3 pins?). Quel est le rôle de la technologie PWM dont j'ai entendu parler ci-et-là. Toutes les carte mères en sont-elles équipées ?


Enfin, l'utilisation de pate thermique n'est pas non plus abordée. Est-ce toujours recommandé (y compris sur les ventirads dont les heatpipes sont sur le block directement) surtout s'il nous en reste un fond de tube no-name issue d'un vieux Zalman Al-Cu 7000 ?

PS : hum ces questions n'avaient peut etre pas leur place ici, d'avance toutes mes excuses car elles font suite à la lecture de votre, très rock n roll, article !


A bientot,
Paf

----------


## moimadmax

> Total commander n'est pas si simple à prendre en main justement parce qu'il est très puissant, et le conseiller sans en expliquer le fonctionnement, c'est un peu rude. Dans un prochain numéro lorsque l'on aura plus de place, j'en parlerai certainement.


En utilisation "explorer" on comprend vite comment il fonctionne, limite c'est plus simple car les zip s'utilisent comme de simple repertoires et pas dans un autre logiciel. Mais c'est vrai que pour le reste, c'est plutôt brute de décoffrage. 

Vivement ce prochain n°  :;): 

Sinon j'ai déjà une idée de titre:
Total Commander, Le couteau suisse de vos fichiers.

Hé oui le créateur de cette perle est Suisse  ::):

----------


## fouizlala

Formidable.
Tu as parlé de ton problème d'obsession des alim avec ton psy ? Ou alors on te met la pression pour rentabiliser le matos investi...
Sinon on sent le passionné. Des fois un peu trop, genre ça teste pour son petit plaisir et toujours dans la limite du catalogue Materiel.net.
Mais c'est formidable...

----------


## JeremyBG

> Des fois un peu trop, genre ça teste pour son petit plaisir et toujours dans la limite du catalogue Materiel.net.
> Mais c'est formidable...


Si je ne me trompe pas, matériel.net, en plus de vendre les configs concoctés par le Doc (et ce sans comm' de la part de CanardPC), fournit le matos qu'il test et ce pour garantir une certaine indépendance vis à vis des fabriquants. Il est donc plutôt normal qu'il soit globalement (je pense que certains produits testés proviennent d'ailleurs) limité au niveau du matos testable.
Et par définition, ce que fait un passionné c'est pour son petit plaisir. DocTB en est certainement un et il ne fait que partager avec nous le fruit de cette passion. 

PS: non, je ne fais pas le tapin le samedi soir à la place Clichy.

----------


## Lurker

A propos de Total Commander (shareware) on peut aussi recommander son fork freeware : Free Commander.
Il fait à peu près tout ce que fait Total Commander. En tout cas de ce que j'ai pu tester.

C'est vrai que l'explorer est vraiment naze, mais je pense que la pluspart des gens n'achèteront pas Total Commander. Du coup la version free est peut-être plus recommandable ?

----------


## moimadmax

J'ai tenté free commander et j'ai pas vraiment accroché. Quand j'avais essayé il me semble que la copie se faisait via le copieur de windows. Du coup on perd l'avantage du gestionnaire de copie (F2) sous TC.

Mais je vais retester, bien que les habitudes sont dures à perdre.

Edit: Je viens de tester et oui il utilise le système de copie de l'explorer, du coup l'intérêt est limité, car on perd le gestionnaire de copie, ainsi que l'accélération lors de la copie de fichiers, de et vers le même disque physique. Plus plein de petite choses à droite et à gauche.
Et Bien que Shareware, Total commander n'a pas de limite dans le temps sur l'utilisation, il demande juste d'appuyer sur 1,2 ou 3 au démarrage. Une fois lancé il n'y a pas de différence entre une version enregistrée ou non. Plutôt bon quoi. Ce qui le rend presque freeware. Plutôt bon quoi.

----------


## JYS

_(Copie d'un post des Configs de Canards, moins quelques fautes d'orthographe)_

Ayé! J'ai le Canard PC Hardouère !


Le moins que l'on puisse dire c'est qu'il est très impressionnant ! 
J'adore et je reconnais le travail de passionné qu'a effectué le Doc, mais il ne faut pas oublier de garder un esprit critique lorsque ça chie un peu:

Je pense que l'ensemble des configs sont un peu à l'images des tests et choix: très déséquilibrés.

Premièrement on a droit à des tests supers pointus pour l'Alim', les ventilos, et le CPU. 
Very good, bien que surprenant pour les ventirads. 
Ce qui nous fait changer en premier lieu le ventirad est en général le bruit produit par le modèle stock...et là, si on regarde le graphe sur le bruit on voit que les 2 modèles stock de Intel sont des modèles de silence, et même en 12V pour l'un d'entre eux !!! 
C'est très loin de ce qu'expérimente la plupart des utilisateurs, c'est con mais ça discrédite fortement ces tests 

Ensuite Le choix de la CG, qui je le rappelle est l'élément prépondérant pour une config de joueur, donc là, il ne vaut mieux pas se rater. 
Le soucis ne vient pas des graphes ou autres informations techniques, mais plutôt sur le choix de la CG elle même. Pourtant, il y a pas mal à dire, pour un même GPU: le bruit, la chaleur, la qualité de l'étage d'alimentation et du PCB varie beaucoup d'un modèle/marque à l'autre...
Bon, admettons qu'il n'avait pas la place et le temps, je trouve très malheureux que le modèle de HD4850 qui est mis en photo est justement celui qu'il faut fuir le plus: La fameuse Sapphire Double slot !!! => Une des plus bruyante, dont le ventilo ne peut pas être régulé et dont le PCB ne facilite pas du tout le remplacement du ventirad...

...et enfin on fini avec des trucs super pauvres avec des choix très subjectifs DD/SSD, écran, boitier, mémoire...
Du coup, parfois ça tombe un peu à plat.

- Choisir un Ecran Asus pour le bas de gamme, ok...Pour du haut de gamme par contre, là, c'est bizarre, les écrans ASUS dans les tests ne sont jamais au niveau des autres marques lorqu'il s'agit de "haut de gamme" (Samsung, Iiyama, ...)

- Le choix du DD Seagate 7200.12, connu pour ces très bons débits mais aussi pour ces temps de latences plus importants que d'autres modèles...Clairement étrange pour avoir un système réactif.
- Le choix "très conservateur" et peu argumenté de ne pas prendre un SSD, alors que c'est l'élément aujourd'hui qui donne le plus l'impression de changement de puissance sur une config.

Alors je démonte très vite les 3 "arguments" du Doc qui ne sont en fait que 2:
- résumé arg1: "Les SSD sont de moins en moins cher et de plus en plus performant de semaine en semaine"... Heu, comment dire, il me semble que ceci est vrai pour l'ensemble des composant informatique 
- Résumé arg2: "On trouve des bug critiques" qui nécessite une mise à jour du firmware...Au mon dieu! Alors mon matériel est foutu ? Non, il s'améliore depuis son achat... Et biensûr je vais perdre toutes mes données ? Ben, non, c'est même pas systématique et cela ne se produira QUE si on flashe le firmware 

Je pense que le troisième argument que le Doc voulait avancer c'était peut-être le prix non ?
Mais là, on a quand même de la marge dans le prix des configs proposées non ?

Je reviendrais d'ailleurs sur les configs et les kits dans la partie II de mon "pavé dans la marre"...
_Lien vers les configs de Canard pour la partie II_

----------


## olivarius

> Very good, bien que surprenant pour les ventirads. 
> Ce qui nous fait changer en premier lieu le ventirad est en général le bruit produit par le modèle stock...et là, si on regarde le graphe sur le bruit on voit que les 2 modèles stock de Intel sont des modèles de silence, et même en 12V pour l'un d'entre eux !!!http://forum.canardpc.com/images/smilies/ouah.png 
> C'est très loin de ce qu'expérimente la plupart des utilisateurs, c'est con mais ça discrédite fortement ces tests http://forum.canardpc.com/images/smilies/bof.png


Tu as mal lu le test. Il faut comparer le bruit à air soufflée égale  :;): . Moi aussi je me suis fait avoir à la première lecture  ::P:  C'est sûr qu'au max les meilleurs ventirad font du bruit mais au min ils marchent mieux que celui d'intel et fond BEAUCOUP moins de bruit. Il y a toutes ces données dans le test et c'est TRES TRES intéressant car TRES TRES TRES TRES rares contrairement aux 10M de tests que tu peux trouver sur les CG, CPU.

----------


## olivarius

> Bon, admettons qu'il n'avait pas la place et le temps, je trouve très malheureux que le modèle de HD4850 qui est mis en photo est justement celui qu'il faut fuir le plus: La fameuse Sapphire Double slot !!! => Une des plus bruyante, dont le ventilo ne peut pas être régulé et dont le PCB ne facilite pas du tout le remplacement du ventirad...


Le choix de l'image est pet être malheureux mais pas besoin d'en faire tout un plat..... De toute façon les CG d'ATI vont toutes changer d'ici 1-2 semaines. Ca ne servait à rien de faire un truc hyper détaillé et périmé en 2 semaines...




> - Le choix "très conservateur" et peu argumenté de ne pas prendre un SSD, alors que c'est l'élément aujourd'hui qui donne le plus l'impression de changement de puissance sur une config.
> Alors je démonte très vite les 3 "arguments" du Doc qui ne sont en fait que 2:
> - résumé arg1: "Les SSD sont de moins en moins cher et de plus en plus performant de semaine en semaine"... Heu, comment dire, il me semble que ceci est vrai pour l'ensemble des composant informatique http://forum.canardpc.com/images/smilies/wacko_anim.gif
> - Résumé arg2: "On trouve des bug critiques" qui nécessite une mise à jour du firmware...Au mon dieu! Alors mon matériel est foutu ? Non, il s'améliore depuis son achat... Et biensûr je vais perdre toutes mes données ? Ben, non, c'est même pas systématique et cela ne se produira QUE si on flashe le firmware http://forum.canardpc.com/images/smilies/laugh.png


Le SSD n'est pas encore mûr ça semble clair. Du coup c'est chère il y a des bugs très gênant. Il est logique de recommander d'attendre  :;): 
En fait figure toi que certains avec de jolis SSD ont perdus toutes leur données d'un coup du jour au lendemain.

----------


## Frypolar

> Le SSD n'est pas encore mûr ça semble clair. Du coup c'est chère il y a des bugs très gênant. Il est logique de recommander d'attendre 
> En fait figure toi que certains avec de jolis SSD ont perdus toutes leur données d'un coup du jour au lendemain.


Comme avec un DD classique donc. Faut pas non plus espérer des SSD qu'ils soient infaillibles  ::P: .

----------


## JYS

> Tu as mal lu le test. Il faut comparer le bruit à air soufflée égale . Moi aussi je me suis fait avoir à la première lecture  C'est sûr qu'au max les meilleurs ventirad font du bruit mais au min ils marchent mieux que celui d'intel et fond BEAUCOUP moins de bruit. Il y a toutes ces données dans le test et c'est TRES TRES intéressant car TRES TRES TRES TRES rares contrairement aux 10M de tests que tu peux trouver sur les CG, CPU.


Ok, puisque j'ai mal lu tu vas m'expliquer:

Page 57, premier graphique bruit du ventilateur, tu as un graphique avec pour ordonnée les nuisance en dDA, 3 valeur pour chaque ventilo sont visible: vert 12v, rouge 10V, bleu 7V.

En dessous de 27 dBA le ventilo est silencieux => premier du graphique en 12V l'Intel Stock à 26,5dBA...Moi je dis qu'un ventilo Intel silencieux en 7V, chuis d'accord, mais en 10-12V c'est pas ce que j'ai expérimenté  :tired: 

PS: Et heu, oui, j'ai bien compris que certain autres ventilos en min avaient un meilleur pouvoir de refroidissement que le Intel Stock à block.

----------


## Doc TB

> En dessous de 27 dBA le ventilo est silencieux => premier du graphique en 12V l'Intel Stock à 26,5dBA...Moi je dis qu'un ventilo Intel silencieux en 7V, chuis d'accord, mais en 10-12V c'est pas ce que j'ai expérimenté


C'est peut être pas ce que t'as expérimenté, mais ca n'a pas l'air d'avoir grand chose à voir avec ce dont je parle. Il existe des tas de modèles de ventirads "Stock" livrés avec les CPU box. Si tu prends le ventilo Core i7 de base oui, il fait beaucoup de bruit. Par contre si tu prends le ventilo Core i7 "Extreme" qui a un insert en cuivre, il est parfaitement inaudible, même en 12V. Pareil pour les Core 2 : si tu prends le ventirad stock des Conroe et autres procs en 65 nm, il sont super bruyants, mais si tu prends celui que j'ai testé, c'est à dire le ventirad Stock des Penryn dual core, il est lui aussi quasi-inaudible. 

Le but, c'etait de prendre un Ventirad "Stock" du proc le plus cher et du proc le moins cher dans les tests. J'aurais peut-etre du insister sur d'autres modèles "Stock" et dire que ceux testés n'étaient pas représentatifs de TOUT les modèles stock mais bon, ce n'etait pas l'objectif et je m'étale assez la dessus dans l'intro.

PS : J'ajouterais que j'ai moins aussi été très surpris des performances de ces deux ventirads stock, surtout en termes de bruit, mais je n'allais pas ne pas en parler sous prétexte que ca va a l'encontre de ce que tout le monde pense.

----------


## Doc TB

> - Le choix du DD Seagate 7200.12, connu pour ces très bons débits mais aussi pour ces temps de latences plus importants que d'autres modèles...Clairement étrange pour avoir un système réactif.
> - Le choix "très conservateur" et peu argumenté de ne pas prendre un SSD, alors que c'est l'élément aujourd'hui qui donne le plus l'impression de changement de puissance sur une config.


Bon alors, je vais encore me répéter :

- Concernant le 7200.12, voila typiquement le genre d'argument qui me fout les teraboules. Oui, j'ai bien vu que le 7200.12 avaient une latence supérieure aux autres meme si le débit était supérieur. Donc oui, si la seule utilisation que vous faites de votre PC est du HD Tach (comme ceux qui ne jouent qu'à 3DMark), alors ne choisissez pas ce disque dur. Maintenant si vous voulez le meilleur disque basé sur des tests pratiques (boot de windows, scan antivirus, démarrage d'un jeu, ...etc.), la vous pouvez prendre un 7200.12 parce que même si les benchmarks synthétiques disent que son temps d'accès est en retrait, il reste malgré tout légèrement devant les autres en pratique. 

- Pour les SSD, je n'ai jamais dit que c'était de la merde. J'ai juste dit que la techno n'était pas encore mature et qu'il fallait attendre encore quelques mois avant de craquer. Quoi "pas mature" ? En clair que les SSD de bonne qualité, sans trop de points négatifs, sont encore très chers et que le ratio prix/Go baisse tellement vite qu'il faut attendre un peu qu'il se stabilise. Perso, ca me foutrait les boules de claquer 500€ dans un SSD 64 Go parcequ'un magazine me l'a conseillé et de voir arriver sur le marché trois semaines plus tard des SSD de 128 Go a 300€ qui vont deux fois plus vite et n'ont pas de bug de firmware en prime. 

C'est tout ce que je dis et c'est ce que je recommande pour un utilisateur qui n'est pas un expert du hardware. Après, les mecs qui maitrisent les composants sur le bout des doigts peuvent juger que pour leurs usage,s un SSD est indiqué, même malgré cela. 

Enfin bon, je vous re-expliquerais tout ça en détail dans le dossier SSD du CPC Hardware n°3  :;):

----------


## Pinkipou

Après lecture du mag', je me suis dit : "si j'avais les connaissances du Doc, quel pied j'aurais prit à créer une méthodo de toute pièce, à bidouiller tout ce qu'il faut pour l'appliquer puis à tripoter avec passion (Les Satellites _TM_) tous les petits boutons de mon matos qui vaux trois milliards".

Q1 : savant fou, matos de dingue, boulot de rêve : cela fait-il de toi le plus heureux de la rédac' ?

Q2 : est-ce que les photos des appareils et composants viennent directement du labo CPC ?


Ces 2 premiers CPC Hardouaire sont vraiment de trais grande qualitai, continuai sur votre lançai.
Et le sans pub, c'est  ::wub::

----------


## Doc TB

Q1 : Oui 
Q2 : Oui

 ::wub::

----------


## Jolaventur

> Comment marche le système d'abonnement gratuit, j'ai pas comprit? J'ai fait le panier avec toute la config, mais il n'y a aucune référence a l'offre d'abonnement sur materiel.net. Vous pouvez m'en dire plus?


Pas le bon endroit sinon tu auras un courrier avec ton pc quand tu le recevra.

----------


## Kass Kroute

Je recopie ici une partie de ce que j'ai dit dans le Topic des configs:

Effectivement, j'ai vraiment du mal à comprendre le choix des trois Seagate 7200.12.
  L'utilisation la plus sensée est le Raid 5 dites vous. Admettons.
Mais vous ajoutez :     



> bien que nous vous déconseillions de vous lancez là-dedans sans une carte Raid dédiée.


*Laquelle ?!* 
Rien que sur materiel.net, il y a 33 cartes contrôleur Sata qui vont de 18 à 850 Euros  ::O: 
Comment voulez vous que l'utilisateur lambda choisisse là-dedans...

PS : en fait si on veut une carte compatible Vista (et donc 7 à priori) en PCI-E, qui gère le Raid 5, etc... Il reste deux cartes. Les HighPoint RocketRaid 2300 et 3520 à, respectivement, 220 et 550 euros :gulp:




> je vous re-expliquerais tout ça en détail dans le dossier SSD du CPC Hardware n°3


 :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave: 

Y sort bien pour le 22 octobre ce hors-série hein ? Hein  ::blink::  

Non bien sur, décembre... Bon, en même temps ça vous laissera le temps de voir ce que l'intégration du Trim à 7 donne avec les SSDs les plus récents.

Mais que ça va être dur de résister à la tentation d'ici là  ::sad::

----------


## Frypolar

> Mais que ça va être dur de résister à la tentation d'ici là


Pas quand tu n'as pas les moyens de te payer un SSD  :B): .

Tant que j'y suis, petite question : à part le prix, y a t'il une réelle différence entre la P55-UD3R et la P55-UD3 ? Il y a bien un troisième contrôleur SATA mais je vois pas trop l'utilité  ::unsure:: .

----------


## MisterFreez

Excellent numéro ! Pour moi qui lit CPC depuis le numéro 4 ça fait plaisir de retrouver un concentré du savoir technique que vous distillez habituellement au fil des numéros.

Je vais parler plus précisément du dossier sur les alim'. Il est très bien fait. Il manque un petit plus pour qu'il soit parfait :

Vous parlez des transitions, c'est très intéressant mais je pense qu'il aurait était utile de mesurer la vitesse que met l'alim' à passer d'une tension à l'autre. Je pense aussi qu'il aurait était bien de mettre un peu plus l'accent sur le rendement des alim'. Sans forcément parler de la norme « 80+ » qui est surtout un argument commercial. Le rendement permet aussi de connaître la chauffe.

Voila encore merci pour ce magnifique magazine  ::):

----------


## Lurker

> Et Bien que Shareware, Total commander n'a pas de limite dans le temps sur l'utilisation, il demande juste d'appuyer sur 1,2 ou 3 au démarrage. Une fois lancé il n'y a pas de différence entre une version enregistrée ou non. Plutôt bon quoi. Ce qui le rend presque freeware. Plutôt bon quoi.


Ah ça je savais pas, quand j'ai vu shareware je suis parti en courant. Du coup j'essaie TC demain si j'y pense.  :;): 
Dans tous les cas je plussoie un remplaçant à l'explorer dans les utilitaires indispensables.

----------


## JYS

> Bon alors, je vais encore me répéter :
> 
> - Concernant le 7200.12, voila typiquement le genre d'argument qui me fout les teraboules. Oui, j'ai bien vu que le 7200.12 avaient une latence supérieure aux autres meme si le débit était supérieur. Donc oui, si la seule utilisation que vous faites de votre PC est du HD Tach (comme ceux qui ne jouent qu'à 3DMark), alors ne choisissez pas ce disque dur. Maintenant si vous voulez le meilleur disque basé sur des tests pratiques (boot de windows, scan antivirus, démarrage d'un jeu, ...etc.), la vous pouvez prendre un 7200.12 parce que même si les benchmarks synthétiques disent que son temps d'accès est en retrait, il reste malgré tout légèrement devant les autres en pratique. 
> 
> - Pour les SSD, je n'ai jamais dit que c'était de la merde. J'ai juste dit que la techno n'était pas encore mature et qu'il fallait attendre encore quelques mois avant de craquer. Quoi "pas mature" ? En clair que les SSD de bonne qualité, sans trop de points négatifs, sont encore très chers et que le ratio prix/Go baisse tellement vite qu'il faut attendre un peu qu'il se stabilise. Perso, ca me foutrait les boules de claquer 500€ dans un SSD 64 Go parcequ'un magazine me l'a conseillé et de voir arriver sur le marché trois semaines plus tard des SSD de 128 Go a 300€ qui vont deux fois plus vite et n'ont pas de bug de firmware en prime. 
> 
> C'est tout ce que je dis et c'est ce que je recommande pour un utilisateur qui n'est pas un expert du hardware. Après, les mecs qui maitrisent les composants sur le bout des doigts peuvent juger que pour leurs usage,s un SSD est indiqué, même malgré cela. 
> 
> Enfin bon, je vous re-expliquerais tout ça en détail dans le dossier SSD du CPC Hardware n°3


Ok, pour le 7200.12 en disque principal, je le note...mais c'est comme les ventirads stock Intel silencieux, c'est un résultat très surprenant. Surtout le fait qu'il se débrouille bien dans le test antivirus (bcp d'accès) par exemple...comme quoi, entre la théorie et la pratique...

Pour les SSD, on ne parle pas de 500€, on a maintenant des SSD performants de 64Go pour 150€, et le 80Go d'Intel pour 220€...donc au mieux, d'ici la fin de l'année on gagnera 50€  :;): 

PS: Bcp de personnes ayant acheté un SSD il y a moins de 6 mois n'ont pas flashés leur firmware...Même en sachant qu'elles allaient avoir des perfs supérieures  :;):  ...Pourquoi ? Tout simplement parcequ'elles étaient déjà satisfaitent des perfs actuelles  :^_^:

----------


## Doc TB

> PS: Bcp de personnes ayant acheté un SSD il y a moins de 6 mois n'ont pas flashés leur firmware...Même en sachant qu'elles allaient avoir des perfs supérieures  ...Pourquoi ? Tout simplement parcequ'elles étaient déjà satisfaitent des perfs actuelles


Bah non, tu ne peux pas résumer ça comme ca. J'aurais très bien pu recommander un X25-M il y a 3 mois si je suis ton raisonnement. Or je pense que tous les mecs qui ont claqués 400€ il y a 3 mois pour un X25-M 80 Go ont bien les boules. Maintenant il y a le même en 34 nm, il est plus rapide, supporte le TRIM de 7, ne souffre plus des bugs de firmware du début, et coute deux fois moins cher ! On commence à peine à rentrer dans la période de stabilisation là. Avant, c'était un choix inconsidéré d'opter pour un SSD, à défaut d'avoir le recul nécessaire. Dans 2/3 mois, on saura si on entre bien dans la maturité. Et n'oubliez pas non plus que les configs de Canard ne sont pas faite pour les super cadors du hardware, elles sont faites pour offrir un bon rapport perf/prix aux joueurs qui ne veulent pas se prendre la tête.

----------


## Mepeanuts

Salut les canards, je sais pas si ça a déjà été remarqué ou  pas (mais j'ai déjà posté ce message dans la rubrique hardware), je voulais juste vous signaler une petite ambiguité concernant vos configs disponibles sur materiel.net et notamment la Canhard v2.

Dans le dernier CPC et dans le supplément hardware, cette configuration autour de 900 euros semble inclure une souris G9 et un clavier ultra x.

La photo de la config sur materiel.net représente la tour accompagnée, si je ne m'abuse des périphériques cités plus haut....mais ! Il est précisé dans le descriptif que la souris et le clavier ne sont pas inclus dans la config canhard v2 et qu'il faut donc les acquérir en plus (quand comme moi on part de 0).

Rien de méchant, mais si vous me lisez les canards, pour vous éviter des surprises et donc des mécontents, ce serait utile de clarifier le bouzingue en demandant à materiel.net de changer la photo et surtout en virant la ligne clavier/souris de votre descriptif Canhard v2 dans le prochain CPC !!

Sinon merci de choisir mes composants pour moi, je vais tester ça bientôt !  :;): 

Me Peanuts

----------


## Doc TB

Ah ben il me semble que c'est une erreur de la fiche produit de mat.net parce que le clavier et la souris sont bien inclus (pas l'écran par contre). Un copier/coller de trop probablement, je vais leurs signaler dès demain.

----------


## Mepeanuts

Wabon !?

Si c'est le cas c'est une bonne nouvelle, c'est environ 70 euros de gagnés mais il faut que je pense à retirer le matos en trop de mon panier !

Pour info c'est aussi indiqué dans le commentaire très "CPC" accompagnant le produit:

"*Trop la classe.*  Livrée *assemblée et testée*, elle arrivera chez vous dans un boitier *Cooler Master HAF 922* aussi agréable à regarder que silencieux. Et comme il s'agit de la version Lite de cette configuration, ne comptez pas recevoir un écran, un clavier ou encore une souris ! Comme ça vous pouvez soit garder votre matériel actuel, soit en choisir d'autre. En plus, c'est moins cher."

J'attends la clarification avant de passer commande de toute manière.

Merci Doc !

----------


## JYS

> Bah non, tu ne peux pas résumer ça comme ca. J'aurais très bien pu recommander un X25-M il y a 3 mois si je suis ton raisonnement. Or je pense que tous les mecs qui ont claqués 400€ il y a 3 mois pour un X25-M 80 Go ont bien les boules. Maintenant il y a le même en 34 nm, il est plus rapide, supporte le TRIM de 7, ne souffre plus des bugs de firmware du début, et coute deux fois moins cher ! On commence à peine à rentrer dans la période de stabilisation là. Avant, c'était un choix inconsidéré d'opter pour un SSD, à défaut d'avoir le recul nécessaire. Dans 2/3 mois, on saura si on entre bien dans la maturité. Et n'oubliez pas non plus que les configs de Canard ne sont pas faite pour les super cadors du hardware, elles sont faites pour offrir un bon rapport perf/prix aux joueurs qui ne veulent pas se prendre la tête.


Ok doc, si il faut juste attendre 3 mois pour que l'on soit d'accord sur les SSD je vais pas faire ma chieuse...  ::P:

----------


## Casque Noir

> Ok doc, si il faut juste attendre 3 mois pour que l'on soit d'accord sur les SSD je vais pas faire ma chieuse...


 Moi je veux pas défendre cette chochotte de Teraboule mais j'ai acheté deux SSD, un pour mon portable et un pour ma copine. Bon, ce sont des OCZ Vertex et Core II.
Alors c'est super dans les benchs, largement devant un disque mécanique, mais sous Vista tous les jours, c'est tellement de la merde que j'ai démonté le SSD et je l'ai mis à la trash.
Voilà, voilà. Des lags de 10 secondes montre en main pour regarder des vidéos sous Youtube, ou un freeze de 40 seconde pour lire un mail, plutôt crever (firmware flashé). Sous Windows 7, ça marche déjà 10 fois mieux, il est vrai.

Par contre, je suis très très content de mes deux Mtron de 16 Go en RAID0 (techno SLC) mais voilà, je l'ai ai payé 900 euros les deux il y a 6 mois. Oui, c'est hors de prix mais c'est le tarif à sortir pour éviter le lag. 

Donc je rejoins Doc TB : je crois que ça devient au point petit à petit mais n'espérez pas révolutionner l'utilisation de votre PC avec un SSD à moins de 400 euros, sauf à vouloir le ralentir à mort malgré des benchs qui disent le contraire. Le meilleur test reste les vidéos Youtube si vous en doutez encore.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Voilà du concret!

----------


## JYS

> Moi je veux pas défendre cette chochotte de Teraboule mais j'ai acheté deux SSD, un pour mon portable et un pour ma copine. Bon, ce sont des OCZ Vertex et Core II.
> Alors c'est super dans les benchs, largement devant un disque mécanique, mais sous Vista tous les jours, c'est tellement de la merde que j'ai démonté le SSD et je l'ai mis à la trash.
> Voilà, voilà. Des lags de 10 secondes montre en main pour regarder des vidéos sous Youtube, ou un freeze de 40 seconde pour lire un mail, plutôt crever (firmware flashé). Sous Windows 7, ça marche déjà 10 fois mieux, il est vrai.
> 
> Par contre, je suis très très content de mes deux Mtron de 16 Go en RAID0 (techno SLC) mais voilà, je l'ai ai payé 900 euros les deux il y a 6 mois. Oui, c'est hors de prix mais c'est le tarif à sortir pour éviter le lag. 
> 
> Donc je rejoins Doc TB : je crois que ça devient au point petit à petit mais n'espérez pas révolutionner l'utilisation de votre PC avec un SSD à moins de 400 euros, sauf à vouloir le ralentir à mort malgré des benchs qui disent le contraire. Le meilleur test reste les vidéos Youtube si vous en doutez encore.


Pour l'OCZ Core II, c'est "normal", vu qu'il est équipé d'un très mauvais controleur JMicron, mais pour l'OCZ Vertex c'est vraiment étrange et pas du tout ce qu'ont expérimenté d'autres Canards du forum... Quelqun a envouté ta machine ?  :^_^: 
(De toute façon YouTube c'est pas bon pour la productivité  ::P: )

----------


## Frypolar

> Pour l'OCZ Core II, c'est "normal", vu qu'il est équipé d'un très mauvais controleur JMicron, mais pour l'OCZ Vertex c'est vraiment étrange et pas du tout ce qu'ont expérimenté d'autres Canards du forum... Quelqun a envouté ta machine ? 
> (De toute façon YouTube c'est pas bon pour la productivité )


Idem. Pour le vertex, j'ai jamais entendu ça. Alors peut-être que tu as eu une mauvaise expérience mais si c'est avec un SSD pourri, comme JYS je trouve ça "normal".

Et il me semble que le changement de firmware ne fait pas forcément perdre les données. Un canard au moins avait testé dans le topic des SSD.

Par contre je comprends pas pourquoi un contrôleur JMicron qui a une mauvaise réputation est toujours utilisé  ::huh:: .

----------


## zifox

Acheté samedi, lu en entier dans l'avion.
Un mag très accessible ( trop peut etre dans certains articles après lesquels je suis un peu resté sur ma faim? ). Ca m'a donné envie de remonter un nouveau pc tiens...  ::): 
C'est mal de tenter les gens comme ça. :P

Me reste une question après la lecture des avis pour les écrans plats. Je cherche à remplacer un 22" CRT, et me tourne vers des écrans 1920*1200. J'hésitai entre un W240D ou un Iiyama 26", et pouf voilà que vous donnez un avis positif sur un Asus.
Je suppose que l'Asus doit être bien pour jouer, sinon vous ne le conseilleriez peut etre pas... D'où ma question: vous avez quoi comme écran à la rédac ?

----------


## johnclaude

Doc TB a un 28 pouces viewsonic je crois. Je te déconseille cette marque, surtout si tu as une carte graphique nvidia, tu risques de ne pas pouvoir utiliser l'entrée dvi/hdmi sinon tu n'auras pas toute l'image.

----------


## leith

Je viens de terminer de lire le journal.
Juste pour dire que j'ai bien aimé les 2 articles de protocole de test sur les alim et les ventirads.
Je ne voyais pas trop l'intérêt au début de tels articles, me disant que ce serait certainement incompréhensible. 
Mais finalement c'est présenté de tel manière qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'être ingénieur pour comprendre. 
Et cela permet de mieux mettre en valeur le résultat des tests et des benchs en donnant les raisons pour lesquelles on a mis l'accent sur tel ou tel test.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Pour l'OCZ Core II, c'est "normal", vu qu'il est équipé d'un très mauvais controleur JMicron, mais pour l'OCZ Vertex c'est vraiment étrange et pas du tout ce qu'ont expérimenté d'autres Canards du forum... Quelqun a envouté ta machine ? 
> (De toute façon YouTube c'est pas bon pour la productivité )


Ce n'était pas un vertex, désolé, mais un Apex de mémoire.

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est bien.



Spoiler Alert! 


Mais niveau marketing vous êtes des quiches, faites pas les modestes et vendez vous mieux avec la couv'.



 :B):

----------


## JYS

> Ce n'était pas un vertex, désolé, mais un Apex de mémoire.


Ok, alors c'est normal, voici la définition de l'Apex:

"L’OCZ Apex 120 Go, un SSD couplant 2 SSD MLC de type *JMicron*"

De mettre en RAID0 un controleur qui chie ne résoud pas le problème... ::rolleyes:: 

Maintenant, faut pas tout mélanger, il y a des SSD qui marchent très bien *dès aujourd'hui* mais faut les connaître  ::P: 

PS:Le prix d'appel pour un de ces SSD performant en 64Go est aujourd'hui d'environ 150€, ex: http://www.materiel.net/ctl/SSD/5096..._S_ATA_II.html

----------


## Doc TB

> Maintenant, faut pas tout mélanger, il y a des SSD qui marchent très bien *dès aujourd'hui* mais faut les connaître


'tain, mais tu veux vraiment pas comprendre  :tired:  L'Intel X25-M marchait lui aussi TRES bien *dès sa sortie*, juste c'était une connerie de l'acheter à ce moment là...

---------- Post ajouté à 18h53 ----------




> Ok doc, si il faut juste attendre 3 mois pour que l'on soit d'accord sur les SSD je vais pas faire ma chieuse...


Ah ben tu lira ça dans le CPC Hardware n°3  :;):

----------


## Ezechiel

Non mais Jys il se remet pas pour les SSD là. Va falloir que tu l'ignores 3 mois. Et puis après tu sortiras un dossier SSD. Et là il te fera chier sur les cartes ATI. C'est ça les passionné, c'est jamais content.

----------


## O.Boulon

T'es sûr que c'est passioné le mot ?

----------


## Ezechiel

En l'occurrence ouais... Je crois que l'idée que ça peut attendre le prochain HS commence à faire son chemin.

----------


## olivarius

> T'es sûr que c'est passioné le mot ?


Singe savant sinon  ::P:

----------


## JYS

M'enfin... Je... Ok, je la ferme.  ::'(:

----------


## punishthecat

> M'enfin... Je... Ok, je la ferme.


Non mais t'inquiète pas, en fait le doc il à fait des config' exprès en pensant à nous pour qu'on puisse les optimiser au cas par cas, ce qui nous évitera de se faire chier comme des rats morts.  :B): 

C'est vrai c'est chiant la perfection ! (je me le dis souvent)

----------


## Euklif

Après lecture intensive des 2 premiers numéro, j'tiens absolument à faire une remarque : la partie périphérique est juste inutile/superflue au possible! Aucune indication n'est donnée concernant leurs conceptions (point fort du canard tout de même amha) et le traitement de la chose donne une impression de survolement assez impressionnante. Chais pas comment dire mais les explications succinctes couplées aux peu de choix dispo, ça fait vraiment page gâchée.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ben en tout cas merci je cherchais un bon SSD mais n'y connaissant rien.
Merci don à DocTB pour son non choix en SSD qu ia permis finalement dans le topic d'en trouver un bon.
Un plan impeccable et sans accroc.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Comme je pas eu mon CPC n°197 encore je me suis vengé sur le Hardware PC (hahah ça vous fait bien chier hein ? Comment je me venge trop sur ce coup. Hein ? Comment ça non ?).

J'ai bien aimé, surtout le dossier montage, parce que moi ça m'a toujours fait flipper ça. Remarque, maintenant, c'est plus le montage qui me fait flipper, mais de commander les pièces une par une...

Un petit article à ce sujet (genre les sites de références, les pièges à éviter sur ces sites, les références des articles à regarder, etc etc) ça pourrait pas être jouable ?
Oui, je suis vraiment un newbie.

Sinon, un peu déçu par l'article sur les portables, je pensais qu'il y avait l'article complet dans ce n°, et pis finalement c'est le prochain.

Du coup, pour me venger de cette déception, j'achèterai le n°3. Hahaha comment ça va vous énerver ça encore. Huhu j'en ris d'avance.
Hein ?
Non encore ?

Purée...

----------


## olivarius

> Remarque, maintenant, c'est plus le montage qui me fait flipper, mais de commander les pièces une par une...
> 
> Un petit article à ce sujet (genre les sites de références, les pièges à éviter sur ces sites, les références des articles à regarder, etc etc) ça pourrait pas être jouable ?
> Oui, je suis vraiment un newbie.


Là il vaut mieux demander sur le forum.
Les bons sites online avec un SAV : materiel.net et LDLC. Les prix sont bos (pas forcément les moins chers à 100%)
Sinon il te reste le revendeur du coin qui peut aussi être bon, compétitif et sympa. Ca peut être utile pour le SAV mais bon il faut garder à l'esprit que maintenant les composants sont plutôt fiable donc tu n'auras probablement aucun problème.

Une petite astuce : quand tu montes ton PC pour la première fois c'est normal que ça ne marche pas. Il y a toujours quelque chose qui pose problème. Il suffit de tout vérifier calmement et sans paniquer  :;):  Si tu peux te faire assister par quelqu'un c'est mieux et plus rassurant  ::P:

----------


## zifox

> Après lecture intensive des 2 premiers numéro, j'tiens absolument à faire une remarque : la partie périphérique est juste inutile/superflue au possible! Aucune indication n'est donnée concernant leurs conceptions (point fort du canard tout de même amha) et le traitement de la chose donne une impression de survolement assez impressionnante. Chais pas comment dire mais les explications succinctes couplées aux peu de choix dispo, ça fait vraiment page gâchée.


Je rebondis sur ce post: avez vous prévu de faire un test/aticle plus poussé du G27 ?
(parce que le petit mot dans le mag est court !)

----------


## Casque Noir

> Je rebondis sur ce post: avez vous prévu de faire un test/aticle plus poussé du G27 ?
> (parce que le petit mot dans le mag est court !)


Oui, dans le prochain numéro. En fait, nous survolons effectivement les périphériques pour donner une indication à l'acheteur mais il est prévu un vrai dossier complet où l'on étoffera chaque test avec des explications et des trucs plus utiles (dans le numéro 4 surement). Mais en attendant, il faut bien conseiller l'acheteur.

----------


## Lanilor

J'ai demandé à Materiel.net une clarification à propos de la présence ou non du combo clavier/souris dans Canhard v2 mais je n'ai pas eu de réponse. Vous en savez plus ?

----------


## El Gringo

> J'ai demandé à Materiel.net une clarification à propos de la présence ou non du combo clavier/souris dans Canhard v2 mais je n'ai pas eu de réponse. Vous en savez plus ?


Oui, ils ne t'ont pas répondu parce qu'ils n'aimaient pas ton petit air mesquin. Nan désolé je suis au courant de rien, mais Teraboule doit être mieux informé.

----------


## Cybernoid

Dans la rubrique disque dur il est dit que le Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ne consomme pas plus qu'un Caviar Green de Western Digital. Hors, d'après les specs marquées sur la photo à côté on a une consommation maximale de 5*0.72+12*0.52=9.84 W, ce qui correspond à peu près à ce qui est donné sur leur site (9,4 W en opération, 5 W en veille). Le Caviar green a lui une conso de 5,4 W en opération, et 2,8 W en veille, ce qui me semble quand même bien inférieur. Quid ?  ::huh:: 

Je chipote, mais je voudrais mettre le disque dans un serveur NAS, donc comme il sera allumé 24h/24 moins il pompe mieux c'est.

----------


## Doc TB

> J'ai demandé à Materiel.net une clarification à propos de la présence ou non du combo clavier/souris dans Canhard v2 mais je n'ai pas eu de réponse. Vous en savez plus ?


Il y a bien clavier/souris dans la canhard, ca devrait etre corrigé dans le texte la

---------- Post ajouté à 22h31 ----------




> Dans la rubrique disque dur il est dit que le Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ne consomme pas plus qu'un Caviar Green de Western Digital. Hors, d'après les specs marquées sur la photo à côté on a une consommation maximale de 5*0.72+12*0.52=9.84 W, ce qui correspond à peu près à ce qui est donné sur leur site (9,4 W en opération, 5 W en veille). Le Caviar green a lui une conso de 5,4 W en opération, et 2,8 W en veille, ce qui me semble quand même bien inférieur. Quid ? 
> 
> Je chipote, mais je voudrais mettre le disque dans un serveur NAS, donc comme il sera allumé 24h/24 moins il pompe mieux c'est.



Mesures réelles :

7200.12 : 7.8 Watts en load / 5 watts en idle
7200.11 : 11.4 Watts en load / 8.4 watts en idle
Caviar GP : 7.7 Watts en load / 3.9 Watts en idle

----------


## Hillz

Oui bon c'est bien.

Mais Canard PC commence à bien porter son nom.
Genre "toute l'informatique pour la ménagère de moins de 50 ans".

"Le raid c'est nul"  ::o: 

"Le watercooling ça sert à rien"  ::O: 

"Comment bien monter son PC"  ::rolleyes:: 

Nan, franchement pour les gars qui aime l'informatique et qui vous suivent depuis le début (voire plus) c'est un peu light quand même, genre très grand public. A mon goût. Pas que je veuille 20 pages de tuning non plus, mais bon là...

On dirait PC Achat, la pub en moins.

----------


## Cybernoid

> Mesures réelles :
> 
> 7200.12 : 7.8 Watts en load / 5 watts en idle
> 7200.11 : 11.4 Watts en load / 8.4 watts en idle
> Caviar GP : 7.7 Watts en load / 3.9 Watts en idle


Cool, merci. Mais du coup ça correspond à quoi les spécifications des constructeurs ?

Est-ce qu'il y a les mêmes mesures pour la gamme LP de Seagate ? Comme elle est censée être encore plus économe que les 7200.12 ça peut être un bon choix.

----------


## Doc TB

> Cool, merci. Mais du coup ça correspond à quoi les spécifications des constructeurs ?
> 
> Est-ce qu'il y a les mêmes mesures pour la gamme LP de Seagate ? Comme elle est censée être encore plus économe que les 7200.12 ça peut être un bon choix.


Les spécifications du constructeurs, et bien ca dépend, c'est parfois les valeurs moyennes, parfois les valeurs max, en gros ca ne veut pas dire grand chose. Sinon, je n'ai pas les mesures sur les LP, désolé.

----------


## JeremyBG

Les mesures constructeurs sont souvent un peu farfelues et faites dans des conditions particulières qui ne sont pas forcément représentative de l'utilisation principale du produit.

EDIT: Wouah l'autre, il répond avant... Bon bah écoutes le gourou

----------


## Frypolar

> Oui, dans le prochain numéro. En fait, nous survolons effectivement les périphériques pour donner une indication à l'acheteur mais il est prévu un vrai dossier complet où l'on étoffera chaque test avec des explications et des trucs plus utiles (dans le numéro 4 surement). Mais en attendant, il faut bien conseiller l'acheteur.


Et allez, maintenant on nous fait un teasing des 2 numéros à venir. 6 mois à attendre bourdel  :Emo: .




> Oui bon c'est bien.
> 
> Mais Canard PC commence à bien porter son nom.
> Genre "toute l'informatique pour la ménagère de moins de 50 ans".
> 
> "Le raid c'est nul" 
> 
> "Le watercooling ça sert à rien" 
> 
> ...


Leur but c'est quand même de vivre et pour ça il faut vendre. S'ils faisaient un magazine hyper pointu du niveau du forum x86, certes ce serait intéressant, mais qui l'achèterait ?

----------


## olivarius

> Leur but c'est quand même de vivre et pour ça il faut vendre. S'ils faisaient un magazine hyper pointu du niveau du forum x86, certes ce serait intéressant, mais qui l'achèterait ?


Mais non ! C'est juste que dans un numéro ils sont OBLIGE de faire le tour de tout ce qu'il faut pour une config mais ne peuvent pas tout détailler pour une question évidente de temps/place. Donc certaines parties sont résumées.  :;):

----------


## Pym

> Oui bon c'est bien.
> 
> Mais Canard PC commence à bien porter son nom.
> Genre "toute l'informatique pour la ménagère de moins de 50 ans".
> 
> "Le raid c'est nul" 
> 
> "Le watercooling ça sert à rien" 
> 
> ...


Marrant je dirais au contraire que le positionnement du CPC Hardware est juste parfait ... Suffisamment pointu pour qu'un amateur normalement constitué (80% du lectorat au moins) ne se sente pas pris pour un imbécile et suffisamment grand public pour que personne ne puisse se sentir coulé ... 

Nan bravo, l'informatique de qualité à portée des noobs, c'est éditorialement parlant une sacrée réussite ... Juste bravo ...  ::wub::

----------


## zifox

> "Le watercooling ça sert à rien" 
> 
> "Comment bien monter son PC"


Je partage tout à fait leur avis sur le watercooling. Je fais tourner un E8400 @3.6Ghz avec un Noctua. C'est silencieux, plus qu'un kit de watercooling, et ça chauffe pas.
Donc à moins de monter une machine pour faire des tests d'overclocking, le watercooling, ça sert à rien. Y'a quelques années, quand les ventilos turbinaient à 5000-7000tr minutes, oui, le watercooling était le choix du silence, ce n'est plus vrai aujourd'hui.

Comment monter son PC, c'est pratique pour ceux qui l'ont jamais fait, qui veulent le faire, ou n'osent pas car pensent que c'est trop compliqué. CanardPC s'adresse avant tout à des joueurs, pas à des membres du forum Hardware ou des résidents de la section x86.

----------


## Frypolar

> Mais non ! C'est juste que dans un numéro ils sont OBLIGE de faire le tour de tout ce qu'il faut pour une config mais ne peuvent pas tout détailler pour une question évidente de temps/place. Donc certaines parties sont résumées.


Je répondais à Hillz qui ne le trouvait pas assez pointu et je comprends pas ta réponse  ::O: .

----------


## olivarius

> Je répondais à Hillz qui ne le trouvait pas assez pointu et je comprends pas ta réponse .


Bah c'est que je réponds aussi pour Hillz  ::P: 
En gros ils n'ont pas développé certains tests dans ce n° uniquement par manque de place et de temps et non pas pour abaisser le niveau du mag.  :;):

----------


## chtiprof

Je ne connaissais pas canard pc hardware mais comme je suis en train de me demander quoi prendre comme nouveau pc, je l'ai acheté et ........
C'est trop bien :

- à la fois technique mais compréhensible à souhait et très instructif pour le néophyte que je suis
- une sélection sur des critères objectifs pour les différents éléments (enfin j'espère lol ^^)
- une mise en page agréable, avec des petits textes par-ci par là

Seul quelques ratés selon moi :
Pour le dossier sur les ventirads : complet ... Mais trop (inutile de mettre autant de ventirads peu efficaces)
Pour le dosser sur les alimentations : ... J'ai eu mal à la tête à essayer de comprendre.. ^^

Sinon, c'est ma bible depuis 3 jours, même pendant mes laps de temps libres au bureau. Des collègues qui l'ont feuilleté l'on acheter par la suite ...

Pour terminer, je dirais que ça faisait lontemps que je n'avais pas trouvé une aussi bnne revue spécialisée qui s'écarte des banalités observées dans les autresmagazine du genre avec des choix déjà obsolètes..... BRAVO A VOUS

----------


## lenouze

Ouf, on y a droit aussi en Belgique. J'arrête donc enfin mon régime uniquement à base de palmipède que j'avais entamé à la sortie du n° 1.
J'avoue ne pas encore l'avoir terminé mais ce que j'ai lu jusqu'à présent m"

N'hésitez surtout pas à publier des reviews même sur du matériel

----------


## lenouze

Oups parti tout seul. C'est l'excitation de pouvoir le tenir dans mes mains  :;): 

 ... Ce que j'ai lu jusqu'à présent m'a enthousiasmé. Enfin des explications précises sur les méthodes de test. Et là vous y allez dans le détail !

J'ai l'impression de lire un magazine réellement critique et objectif, qui ne vante pas une marque en particulier ou un sponsor. 

N'hésitez surtout pas à publier des reviews même sur du matériel pas top. Les prix attractifs peuvent influencer. Et ne serait-ce que pour la blague (confer freezer 7 pro), ça en vaut également la peine  ::): 

Je ne peux juger le premier essai mais bravo pour le deuxième.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Je ne connaissais pas canard pc hardware mais comme je suis en train de me demander quoi prendre comme nouveau pc, je l'ai acheté et ........
> C'est trop bien :
> 
> - à la fois technique mais compréhensible à souhait et très instructif pour le néophyte que je suis
> - une sélection sur des critères objectifs pour les différents éléments (enfin j'espère lol ^^)
> - une mise en page agréable, avec des petits textes par-ci par là
> 
> Seul quelques ratés selon moi :
> Pour le dossier sur les ventirads : complet ... Mais trop (inutile de mettre autant de ventirads peu efficaces)
> ...


Merci beaucoup.

----------


## Euklif

> Nan, franchement pour les gars qui aime l'informatique et qui vous suivent depuis le début (voire plus) c'est un peu light quand même, genre très grand public. A mon goût. Pas que je veuille 20 pages de tuning non plus, mais bon là...
> 
> On dirait PC Achat, la pub en moins.


Franchement non.
Méthodo et explication sur les choix ne font pas forcément partie de ce que propose la concurrence. Et surtout, y a quand même le fait que le mag se lance. Et même s'ils misent plus ou moins sur les gars qu'achète cpc, j'ai l'impression tenace qu'ils tentent de faire un mag hardware vraiment "à part" et non en tant que complément. D'ailleurs, en lisant ces deux numéros, la sensation qu'ils "forgent" une "nouvelle" ligne directrice pour embarquer des nouveaux venu en route me laisse à penser qu'une fois qu'ils auront fait le tour de la question, on va bouffer du truc méga technique par la suite.

Fin, chais pas comment dire mais j'vois pas ça comme un complément classique en fait.

----------


## JYS

> Oui bon c'est bien.
> 
> Mais Canard PC commence à bien porter son nom.
> Genre "toute l'informatique pour la ménagère de moins de 50 ans".
> 
> "Le raid c'est nul" 
> 
> "Le watercooling ça sert à rien" 
> 
> ...


Comparer CPC Hardware à PC Achat c'est franchement limite  ::O: 
...ou alors PC Achat à vachement changé  :^_^: 

Plus sérieusement, on sent vraiment un travail de fond dans ce Hors Serie. Sur beaucoup il y a eu une recherche en profondeur qu'on voit très rarement (jamais?) dans la presse informatique.

Après, comme je l'avais fait remarquer dans un long post ( ::rolleyes:: ), c'est vrai qu'il n'y a pas eu la même profondeur sur tous les sujets...Mais j'ai compris, c'etait une ruse pour que l'on ai l'explication dans les prochain Hors Serie  ::P:

----------


## Ezechiel

> Franchement non.
> Méthodo et explication sur les choix ne font pas forcément partie de ce que propose la concurrence. Et surtout, y a quand même le fait que le mag se lance. Et même s'ils misent plus ou moins sur les gars qu'achète cpc, j'ai l'impression tenace qu'ils tentent de faire un mag hardware vraiment "à part" et non en tant que complément. D'ailleurs, en lisant ces deux numéros,* la sensation qu'ils "forgent" une "nouvelle" ligne directrice pour embarquer des nouveaux venu en route me laisse à penser qu'une fois qu'ils auront fait le tour de la question, on va bouffer du truc méga technique par la suite*.
> 
> Fin, chais pas comment dire mais j'vois pas ça comme un complément classique en fait.



Cette partie là me parait importante... On est au numéro 2. Le nombre de pages est limité, les bras pour le faire aussi. Je pense que ce hors série, qui est clairement un mag à part entière si il sort tous les trimestres, avec son rédac chef et sa ligne éditoriale, va se bonifier avec le temps. La base de tests et les méthodos dans tous les domaines va grandir progressivement, et une fois en place dans chaque domaine ce sera plus simple, plus clair, et l'intéraction avec le site sera meilleure (parce que les tests HW du site sont clairement de qualité et on y voit bien la même grosse patte du Doc). Alors ceux qui en ont pas encore pour leur faim doivent être patient. Ça part bien en ce qui me concerne.

Une question sinon: envisagez vous de mettre en ligne les tests et les comparos (je pense notamment à celui des rads et à celui des alims qui sera un bon complément de ce qui y est déjà) au bout d'un certain temps (genre à la sortie du canard suivant)? Histoire de constituer une base de donnée en ligne avec ces comparos de qualitay qui peuvent vraiment devenir une base de référence, et faire parler de CPC (recherche google "comparatif ventirad" et hop, CPC powa).

----------


## Frypolar

> (parce que les tests HW du site sont clairement de qualité et on y voit bien la même grosse patte du Doc)


A ce propos, même sur le forum de jeuxvideo.com ou autres encore plus obscures, j'ai remarqué que dès qu'un mec proposait une alim Advance ou équivalente, il se prenait systématiquement dans la tête un lien vers le comparo du Doc' (et pas de ma part  ::P: ). Je pense que c'est le genre de tests qui manquaient aux gens et ils sont bien contents de trouver une référence  :;): .

En parlant d'alim', les Antec TruePower New n'ont jamais été testées pourtant il semble qu'on en vende pas mal. Yabon ou yapabon (ou réponse au prochain numéro  :tired: ) ?

----------


## Wobak

> Je partage tout à fait leur avis sur le watercooling. Je fais tourner un E8400 @3.6Ghz avec un Noctua. C'est silencieux, plus qu'un kit de watercooling, et ça chauffe pas.


Petit joueur ! Ca tourne à 4GHz facile !!

Sinon j'ai commencé à lire le mien, j'adore, et depuis j'l'ai oublié chez un pote  :Emo:

----------


## JeremyBG

> Une question sinon: envisagez vous de mettre en ligne les tests et les comparos (je pense notamment à celui des rads et à celui des alims qui sera un bon complément de ce qui y est déjà) au bout d'un certain temps (genre à la sortie du canard suivant)? Histoire de constituer une base de donnée en ligne avec ces comparos de qualitay qui peuvent vraiment devenir une base de référence, et faire parler de CPC (recherche google "comparatif ventirad" et hop, CPC powa).


Surtout que, pour les ventirads, les informations comme les watts dissipié pour tel volume sonores sont assez intéressantes et çà serait effectivement pas mal d'avoir çà sous la main sur le net.
Et je trouve honnête la proposition d'Ezechiel de foutre toussa sur la base de donnée lorsque le mag' suivant sort.

----------


## Aun

Une petite question, le I5 750 overclocké à 4 GHz il dissipe combien de watts?

----------


## zifox

Ca dépend de la tension à laquelle tu le fait tourner.

----------


## Frypolar

> Une petite question, le I5 750 overclocké à 4 GHz il dissipe combien de watts?


Au pif, 140W ? Même moins.

----------


## Jolaventur

Je voudrais dire que la pub pour ce HS présent dans le bimensuel, ça fait vieux copier/coller à l'arrache.

----------


## Murne

Bon je viens de le finir et je dois dire que l'essai a été transformé ! Le "vrai" CPC Hardware commence avec ce n°2, et je n'ai pas de reproches à faire. Dans les bons points, je pense que le guide d'achat fait pile poil la bonne taille, je trouve que les explications des méthodologies sont les bienvenues, et la maquette est toujours aussi bonne. Voilà en gros c'est du bon, j'espère simplement que ce mag' ne menacera pas la rubrique hardware du CPC bimensuel.

----------


## fouizlala

Super. J'ai acheté le premier et le deuxième.
Bon pour 11€ je suis enfin sur et certain de l'alim' que je dois acheter et sinon...
Bon je vais l'acheter une fois par an ça sera largement suffisant je penses.

----------


## olivarius

Je viens de relire le n°1 : et bien il y a eu une très bonne progression entre les deux numéros. Déjà la couverture est très belle dans le n°2 !
Je pense que 4 numéros par an c'est génial ! On a tout le matos couvert en détail de cette façon et en plus il y a plus de réactivité vis à vis des sorties matos.

Bref du tout bon  :;):

----------


## Thierfeu

Que dire sur ce numéro si ce n'est "Putain, il est excellent !"

Je n'arrête pas de le lire et le relire, et pour avoir acheté tous les CPC (HS inclus) depuis le n° 1, je dirais que c'est le meilleur...si si.

Je pense qu'une sortie par trimestre est une périodicité adaptée...au pire une par semestre. Pensez à des petits dossiers bien faits, comme le montage du PC, qu'on a tous fait plus ou bien, et où on peut glaner des petites astuces.

Le dossier sur les ventirad me semblait un peu dodu pour le sujet traité, et à la reflexion je me suis dit : et si je changeais mon vieux Zalman-7000-qui-fait-du-bruit-et-refroidit-bof-bof-mon-e8400-à-3,6GHz... Et à ce moment, quand vous êtes vraiment concernés, toute la beauté du test apparait à vos petits yeux esbaudis
Je vais faire le casse-c....   : il manque juste un tableau ou apparaitrait la puissance dissipée des processeurs à la mode en mode natif et à des overclocks usuels (genre rapport proc/RAm-pas-trop-chère 1:1  pour le 8400, le 9550 à 3.6 gHz  etc)    mais il n'est pas trop tard pour la réponse  :;): 

Bref bravo pour ce HS Hardawe qui j'espère sera suivi de bien d'autres hardware non HS.

----------


## Hillz

> Je partage tout à fait leur avis sur le watercooling. Je fais tourner un E8400 @3.6Ghz avec un Noctua. C'est silencieux, plus qu'un kit de watercooling, et ça chauffe pas.
> Donc à moins de monter une machine pour faire des tests d'overclocking, le watercooling, ça sert à rien. Y'a quelques années, quand les ventilos turbinaient à 5000-7000tr minutes, oui, le watercooling était le choix du silence, ce n'est plus vrai aujourd'hui.


And what about ze carte graphique? Merci les moteurs à réaction qui sont aujourd'hui montés sur le milieu / haut de gamme.
Pour avoir testée ma 4870X2 avec et sans ventilateur, y a pas photo.

And what about ze chipset? C'est aujourd'hui un (le?) composant qui chauffe énormément. Si on veut overclocké (gentiment) son CPU, il peut-être intéressant de watercooler le chipset aussi. En été, c'est très appréciable.

Mais bon j'ai bien conscience qu'il s'agit là d'une utilisation de passionné et pas de joueur lambda. D'où public élargi, volume de vente, toussa toussa, OK.

En effet, tous les joueurs PC ne sont pas passionnés de hardware.

----------


## Acid6Triq

Bravo pour ce magazine de très bonne qualité !

Je m'étais aidé du premier HS Hardware pour monter ma machine il y a deux ans, et choisir les composants.

Quel bonheur de retrouver tout cela avec des articles de qualité etc..

J'ai lu l'article concernant les ventirads ou je n'y connais pas grand chose et je me posais une question.

Faut-il nécessairement de la pâte thermique pour utiliser ces ventirads testés ?
Ou certain modèles peuvent s'en passer ?

L'article ne parlait pas beaucoup de cet aspect.

J'envisage l'achat du Cooler Master Hyper TX3 (3ème sur le podium) et me pose la question de la pâte.

Vivement le prochain !

Acid6Triq

----------


## lerafs

Je viens de finir de lire le test des ventirads (très pointu, on sent bien que c'est fait par des gens aussi minutieux et organisés qu'un serial killer) et une question horrible me taraude d'esprit depuis que j'ai lu l'encadré "la pipe à chaleur expliquée".
En effet, on comprend parfaitement l'explication du phénomène: le liquide s'évapore, monte dans le tube, se refroidit et se condense, pour finir par couler jusqu'en bas du tube.
Donc tous les ventirads qui proposent ce genre de pipes on étés conçus pour une utilisation à plat.
Et c'est là que je me dis "mais, dans mon PC, le CPU n'est pas à l'horizontale mais bien à la verticale, donc le "haut" du dissipateur n'est pas du tout en haut!".
Du coup on peut se poser la question qui tue: "les performances sont-elles les mêmes si la carte mère est à la verticale?".
Je suis absolument désolé de remettre en question un test si magnifiquement exécuté mais je n'arrive pas à finir ma lecture du test des CPU lynnfield sans me poser cette satanée question en boucle.
La logique voudrait que tout soit chamboulé, le liquide restant bêtement en bas (et donc sur un coté du ventirad) à plusieurs centimètres du CPU et n'irait donc plus se balader joyeusement le long du tube distribuant sa douce chaleur aux gentilles ailettes en alu.
Mais n'étant pas expert en heatpipe, je viens ici trouver une réponse d'un canard avisé.
En espérant ne pas avoir dis n'importe quoi,
Merci de soulager mon âme en m'apportant votre infini savoir, merci.

----------


## GPhoenix

Bonjour,

Pour moi ce Hardware est encore un magnifique réussite mais pour mon portefeuille c'est une horreur...

Donc avec vos conseils scandaleux, j'ai craqué pour un core i5. J'aimerais overclocker un peu la petite bête mais une question me taraude : a combien je peux aller en tension sans risque d'endommager mon bel i5 tout neuf et quelle température limite à ne pas dépasser en burn? Je parle ici d'un overclocking au quotidien et pas juste d'un score.

Au passage, malgré vos dire, je trouve le Hyper TX3 relativement bruyant par rapport au mon ancien HDT-S1283 surtout quand le proco est un peu sollicité. Donc un peu déçu de ce coté mais vu le prix je me plains pas trop

Encore merci pour cet excellent travail et longue vie à CPC

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Bravo pour ce magazine de très bonne qualité !
> 
> Je m'étais aidé du premier HS Hardware pour monter ma machine il y a deux ans, et choisir les composants.
> 
> Quel bonheur de retrouver tout cela avec des articles de qualité etc..
> 
> J'ai lu l'article concernant les ventirads ou je n'y connais pas grand chose et je me posais une question.
> 
> Faut-il nécessairement de la pâte thermique pour utiliser ces ventirads testés ?
> ...


J'ai peut être mal compris mais si tu veux tout savoir la pâte thermique est livré avec le ventirad (pour le TX3 c'est de la grise donc on étale pas avec le doigt comme moi couiloonenement  :;):  )

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je repose ma question si quelqu'un peut me dire.  ::unsure:: 
Y a t'il dans ce numéro de quoi choisir une carte son ? Une connaissance souhaite en acheter une (pour une utilisation banale) et je pourrais conseiller le mag.

----------


## Ezechiel

Il y a pas grand chose sur les cartes sons. Pas de vrai test ou comparo en tout cas. Juste quelques cartes conseillées. Ca prend un page ou au plus une double page. Si c'est sa seule question c'est pas forcément assez pour justifier un achat. Mais t'es pas obligé de lui dire comme ça il l'achète et il se retrouvera à savoir plein de choses qu'il ignorait vouloir savoir...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Merci mais non alors, c'est vraiment pas quelqu'un d'intéressé par tout ca.

----------


## Rédé

Après le super protocole pour les tests d'alim, voici la mise en place du premier VRAI test de ventirad.Franchement, je suis épaté. Je ne vois pas ce que l'on peut reprocher à un tel protocole.
Chapeau bas Doc, tu ne joues vraiment pas dans la même cour que les autres !
(combien de temps pour mettre au point ce protocole ?)

Concernant le bof bof 
 - test des portables: panel pas gégé, mais bon c'est PROMIS pour le prochain n°
 - les boitiers: suis contre les boitiers de clodo ! Veux des tests de Lian-Li, d'obsidian. Le boitier est le seul élément que je garde des années, alors je ne voudrais pas me tromper en achetant un truc à 300 eur pas passé sous l'oeil attentif du Doc !
 - le watercooling: là, vive Lord Casque Noir. Pour le proc, le watercouling ne s'impose effectivement plus vu le pouvoir de dissipation des derniers ventirads. Mais pour les CG, c'est toujours pour moi le top: plus silencieux !  Donc une petite revue/un cht'it test de waterblock GPU, suis preneur. ::rolleyes::

----------


## Aun

> Je viens de finir de lire le test des ventirads (très pointu, on sent bien que c'est fait par des gens aussi minutieux et organisés qu'un serial killer) et une question horrible me taraude d'esprit depuis que j'ai lu l'encadré "la pipe à chaleur expliquée".
> En effet, on comprend parfaitement l'explication du phénomène: le liquide s'évapore, monte dans le tube, se refroidit et se condense, pour finir par couler jusqu'en bas du tube.
> Donc tous les ventirads qui proposent ce genre de pipes on étés conçus pour une utilisation à plat.
> Et c'est là que je me dis "mais, dans mon PC, le CPU n'est pas à l'horizontale mais bien à la verticale, donc le "haut" du dissipateur n'est pas du tout en haut!".
> Du coup on peut se poser la question qui tue: "les performances sont-elles les mêmes si la carte mère est à la verticale?".
> Je suis absolument désolé de remettre en question un test si magnifiquement exécuté mais je n'arrive pas à finir ma lecture du test des CPU lynnfield sans me poser cette satanée question en boucle.
> La logique voudrait que tout soit chamboulé, le liquide restant bêtement en bas (et donc sur un coté du ventirad) à plusieurs centimètres du CPU et n'irait donc plus se balader joyeusement le long du tube distribuant sa douce chaleur aux gentilles ailettes en alu.
> Mais n'étant pas expert en heatpipe, je viens ici trouver une réponse d'un canard avisé.
> En espérant ne pas avoir dis n'importe quoi,
> Merci de soulager mon âme en m'apportant votre infini savoir, merci.


Un tour par wikipédia indique qu'il existe des caloducs gravitaires et d'autres capillaires.  ::O:  ::O:

----------


## Higgins

Bravo pour ce hors-série, vous êtes devenus tellement pointus que c'en est un peu flippant! 

J'aimerais m'acheter un portab' pour la sortie de Windows 7, mais sans vos conseils, je suis un peu comme un poulet sans tête.
La question a peut-être déjà été posée, mais quand sort le prochain numéro, avec la suite du guide d'achat des portables?

----------


## Frypolar

Début décembre je crois.

----------


## Higgins

Merci bien!

----------


## lerafs

> Un tour par wikipédia indique qu'il existe des caloducs gravitaires et d'autres capillaires.


Merci pour cet éclaircissement, il ne reste plus qu'à espérer que tous les ventirads utilisant des caloducs, y compris les moins chers, sont des modèles "à capillarité", et surtout qu'ils ont tous exactement les mêmes performances quel que soit leur orientation.

----------


## Paf

Bonsoir !

Je suis un lecteur de l'hebdomadaire Stratégies : "Médias Communication Marketing". (mainly Bto :B): 
Canard PC Hardware N°2 a eu droit à un petit papier dans le numéro 1558 daté du 24/9/09; page 26.

Je me permet de citer, tellement c'est court et çà fera, je l'espère, plaisir à la rédacfion ( ::):  ) de canard :




> Nouveaux Plans > Presse
> 
> *Canard PC Hardware.*
> Ce trimestriel se propose de vulgariser des tests de matériels parmi les plus rigoureux du marché à travers des textes accessibles à tous utilisant le ressort drolatique. Il répond à de nombreuses questions par des exemples concrets, comme le montage d'un ordinateur de A à Z ou le nom des logiciels gratuits indispensables à l'utilsiation quotidienne d'un PC.
> 
> Périodicité: trimestriel
> Cible: les propriétaires de PC
> Mise en place: non communiquée
> Prix: 5,50 euros
> ...


A+

----------


## Ezechiel

Leur petit résumé est très classe  ::O:

----------


## vieupoireau

comme mon pseudo l'indique (vieupoireau... ceux qui ont de la moto il y a qu années) j'utilise des bécanes depuis 1981 (Kientle-mannesmann avec double flopppy 512 (bien avant l'arrivée des Disques durs sur notre planète) avec imprimante à picots intégrée format A3... dernière espèce de dinosaure, disparue tout de duite après (sans aucun regret d'ailleurs).
Malgré tout, fana d'ordi, j'ai suivi la naissance et le développement des pc (j'ai même eu un Amqtrad 286 si si !) ensuite grâce à des potes, je suis passé au 386, puis 486 (montage maison avec des versions de windows en disquettes 3,5...) et ainsi de suite jusqu'à aujourd'hui où je possède pour peu de temps encore un athlon 64x2 4200 + sous XP pro. J'ai lu un nombre incalculable de magazines spécialisés en + de 25 ans, chipant ça rt là quelques renseignements utiles (la preuve, j'ai survécu), mais reconnaissons que dans leur très grange majorité ils employent un vocabulaire incompréhensible pour nombre d'entre nous et donc très souvent sans utilité pratique pour choisir un ensemble de composants pour une machine qui nous soit utile et pratique personnellemet.
Désolé pour ce long préambule, mais j'ai enfin trouvé quekqu'un capable de m'expliquer clairement, simplement, et d'une façon pratique les utilités et les critères de choix des différents éléments des bécanes.
Grâce à votre bon docteur (et votre magazine), en quelque sorte je redécouvre l'informatique sous le jour que je lui ai toujours aimé : utile, ludique, pratique... et économique.
Vous ne cherchez pas à vendre à un coursier une Ferrari et surtout vous lui expliquez pourquoi le scooter ou la moto, voire le vélo lui seront utiles et rentables.
Merci, merci, merci.
PS : désolé d'avoir écris en français, langue en voie de disparition (pourtant si utile pour transmettre des idées, des concepts et des sentiments) mais je crois que le docteur comprends et manie bien cette langue.

----------


## Wobak

Ce forum parle très bien français, il n'y a pas que le docteur pour ça !  :;):

----------


## flochy

Je crois que la première chose à acheter, c'est un clavier, vieupoireau !  ::):

----------


## Tidus

Merci pour ce hors série Hardware, très agréable à lire, comme celui de l'année dernière.

----------


## polopo

Salut mon Canard.

Premier post ici, je salue donc bien bien bas l'audience interplanétaire du site. 

Quadragénaire rescapé des Proteus 3 et autres TRS-80 (histoire de faire bonne figure à coté de 'vieuxpoireau'), ca faisait belle lurette que je n'avais pas eu envie de refaire une partie de puzzle informatique, d'autant plus que je suis maintenant bien loin des magasins du XIIeme et que l'approvisionnement doit se faire uniquement en VPC. J'ai donc acheté le numéro sur le hardware, un peu comme une mamie qui allait se remettre au tricot et qui aurait cherché un banc d'essai des variétés de mérinos après l'accident de Tchernobyl.

Quelques remarques:

- au risque d'être accusé de vouloir violenter les drosophiles, le test des ventirad est fait sur un plan horizontal alors qu'une grande partie des cartes mère sont placées à la verticale dans des tours. Cela aurait il changé les résultats avec cette bonne vieille chaleur qui monte inévitablement ? Yo no sé. Mais je me pose la question!

- les alims: rien a dire, mes connaissances au niveau analogique sont nulles ou à peu pres mais 'ripple' et 'dc/dc' sont des termes que j'entends au bureau et le test semble bien fait. Un récap sous forme de tableau aurait été sympa mais comme pour les ventirads, c'est bien la premiere fois que je vois un tel effort dans la presse grand public pour essayer de faire le tri de manière intelligente entre les daubes et les produits corrects. Youpi!

- les portables: au départ, j'ai zappé les pages, puisque autant que faire se peut, j'évite d'avoir à faire à ces trucs. Mais comme ces machins ont les plus fortes contraintes d'utilisation qu'un bon vieux PC de bureau, au final c'est une lecture intéressante même pour ceux qui n'ont pas envie de faire le jeune cadre dynamique dans une salle d'embarquement. Youpi again.

Les autres articles sont moins approfondis, mais faut bien qu'il en reste pour les numéros suivants. Le guide du montage m'a remis dans le bain, en fait en une dizaine d'année, rien n'a vraiment changé, le légo du PC semble etre toujours le même ou à peu pres dans les grands principes, on a du SATA au lieu de l'IDE et des gros ventirad alors qu'avant on pouvait encore postillonner directement sur un 486 pour voir comment ca fait.

Le magazine évite à peu pres les tartines sur les bidules techniques internes du genre 'le bus a 329 bis en parallèle du triphaseur de yaourt est un choix technique audacieux', c'est bien. D'ailleurs au final ce qui importe c'est le résultat, laissez donc les ingénieurs se prendre la tête avec ces détails et continuez à compter les FPS,  c'est ce qui importe. A mort les soit-disant explications sur le QPI ou les ponts qui vont de la gare du nord à celle de lyon, keskonnanaafout, après tout ils font comme ils veulent, ils sont payés pour ca chez Intel ou ailleurs, tout ce qu'on veut c'est que ca marche bien et vite!

J'en ai eu largement pour mes 5.50€, donc mission accomplie et j'ai passé commande chez les copains du canard après lecture, donc business bien géré, c'est bien les gars, grace à vous on sortira plus vite de la crise, changez pas de main, j'acheterai le prochain numéro!

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Punaise je voulais commaner le canard pc hardware n°2 via le site et ça marche pas. Il n'y en a plus?  :Emo:  Ou alors est ce que c'est trouvable en kiosque encore? Nan parce que j'en ai fait quelques uns sans succès.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

J'en ai vu encore quelques uns en kiosque... sur Tours.

Tu veux que je t'en prenne un ?

----------


## Ezechiel

Il en reste au kiosque du Trocadero, en face de la sortie avenue Kleber. Je dois être leur seul acheteur de CPC, c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je m'abonne pas. En plus sur l'équipe de 3 buralistes, y en a deux qui le lisent...

----------


## Jeckhyl

> En plus sur l'équipe de 3 buralistes, y en a deux qui le lisent...


Je suis sûr qu'ils l'achètent même pas !  ::o:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Ben si vous dites que ça se trouve encore... Je vais chercher encore un chouïa. :Emo:

----------


## Ezechiel

> Ben si vous dites que ça se trouve encore... Je vais chercher encore un chouïa.


Et je viens de le voir à St Germain en Laye au relais presse de la gare rer. Sinon tu me dis je t'en choppe un au troca, mais bon si tu le veux tu es sur de l'y trouver.

----------


## olivarius

Au fait est ce que les tests seront un jour publié _on the web_ ?
Parce que comme pour les test d'alim les tests de ventirad sont une référence dans le domaine. Quand on voit d'autres tests de ventirad ça fait rigoler  ::P: 

Ca permettrait aux autres sites de hardware de vous citer et que les internautes peu averti découvre enfin les talents de DocTB et ces tests de matos pointus  :;):

----------


## Nitserio

Bon désolé pour le UP monstrueux mais je cherche quelqu'un qui pourrait me revendre ce numéro. Il n'est plus en stock dans la boutique  :tired:

----------


## Jeckhyl

A part si c'est pour monter une collection, il vaudrait peut-être mieux vérifier auprès du doc si les sujets traités ne seraient pas disponibles sur le site (avec un peu de bol).

----------


## Nitserio

> A part si c'est pour monter une collection, il vaudrait peut-être mieux vérifier auprès du doc si les sujets traités ne seraient pas disponibles sur le site (avec un peu de bol).


Bon c'est vrai qu'il y a un petit côté collectionite là-derrière mais le dossier montage PC dans un joli magazine m'intéresse aussi  ::P:

----------

